# Adoptable/Rescue Vs



## KB87

I feel like I have seen a lot of Vs in rescue lately. Maybe someone on here is considering another addition...

*ADOPTED!!!* Lukin - 11 month old male in PA area
His owners couldn't train or exercise him enough so they put him into rescue. They were also moving.
The rescue would like to place him locally - PA, NJ or northern Delaware
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4452003.121060.114203798645032&type=1&theater


*ADOPTED!!! * Bella - 6 month old female in SoCal area
Not sure of her back story. (She will be spayed prior to going to her new home)
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4433360.102089.395939320470068&type=1&theater


*Adoption pending!! * Oscar - 1 year old male in Roswell, GA
He was donated to a raffle at a local school. The owners weren't able to take care of him as a puppy and he's now in rescue.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/24917392


*ADOPTED!!! * Buddy - 8 year old male in Iowa
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7685956573.129763.137231636573&type=1&theater


Bevo - 8 year old male in Texas
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...02741536.66656.204196386264211&type=1&theater


----------



## KB87

*ADOPTED!!! * Otis - 4 year old male in Wisconsin.
Owners don't have time to exercise. He was trained to point but it gunshy.
http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/pet/3638623081.html


*Adopted? (Post Deleted) * Unknown - 5 year old old male in Minnesota
Owners don't have time to exercise. The post says he's a good hunter but hasn't been out lately and is rusty.
http://duluth.craigslist.org/pet/3635802774.html


Are we sensing a trend?


----------



## oliveJosh12

So sad! Wish I was closer


----------



## mswhipple

This is heartbreaking. These dogs are smart, but can you imagine how confusing and sad all of this must be for them? They get attached to their humans quickly, and then... :'( :'(


----------



## smurfette

How unbelievably sad!! I would take another V in a heartbeat if it wasn't for the distance - we would love to have rescue but it need to be a V due to my husband's allergies so it would have been perfect!! :'( :'( :'(


----------



## candi30

Would love to be able to rescue them all!!!


----------



## KB87

And another one...
(When I saw this one I had dmak in mind as he's hoping to add to his pack. Not sure how far of a drive from Louisiana though.)

*ADOPTED? (Post deleted) * 2 year old female in Jonesboro, Arkansas (FREE TO GOOD HOME!)
The current owners are looking for a new home for her as they moved and need to reduce the number of dogs that they have. She had pups last year and has not been spayed. Up to date on shots and good with kids per their listing.
http://jonesboro.craigslist.org/pet/3643001460.html


----------



## GarysApollo

A breeder that would give a puppy to a raffle should be thrown in jail what the h***. 

Sad. I wish I could take them all.


----------



## MilesMom

How irresponsible to have puppies and then say they have too many dogs and get rid of the mom  hope she finds a better home.


----------



## SkyyMax

It's very upsetting to see how many V's are in need of new homes...

I believe a lot of people do not research the breed prior to getting a puppy or may be don't realize how much work/ exercise it takes to make V happy.

Texas V rescue currently has 9 dogs for adoption, just a few months ago they did not have any....


----------



## KB87

The New Hope Vizsla Rescue in PA was contacted regarding 4 this week alone. Including one from a breeder.

I'm going to try to keep posting adoptable Vs on here with hopes of members or other people just stopping by the site considering adopting a V. I know we all like to think there aren't many in rescue but there really are a lot more than most of us realize. And a lot of them are young.


----------



## dmak

The Mrs has decided that we have to wait 3 monthes to bring another member to our fold (we're moving cross country).  she doesn't want to drive 2500 miles with 2 high energy dogs in the cab of the moving van. (Can't blame her) I may bite the bullet and get one anyways. We're only 7-8 hour drive from Arkansas and Roswell GA. Lets hope I van twist the Mrs arm


----------



## texasred

I see these beautiful dogs and its hard to resist.
Having three Vs already, I know I can't offer a home to a fourth, but it sure is tempting.


----------



## KB87

dmak, just tell the Mrs that you're breaking her in for this cross country drive and then drive her on up to get that pup. Once she sees those gorgeous eyes she won't be able to resist.

I specifically looked in Louisiana for you and (luckily) I didn't see any Vs available.


----------



## dmak

KB87 said:


> dmak, just tell the Mrs that you're breaking her in for this cross country drive and then drive her on up to get that pup. Once she sees those gorgeous eyes she won't be able to resist.
> 
> I specifically looked in Louisiana for you and (luckily) I didn't see any Vs available.


I wish it was that easy. Surprisingly, I've not come across a single vizsla the last few years we've been in new orleans. Kauzy, for all I know, has never met another v. Its all about labs, catahoula's, curs and gsp's down here. Whenever I go to the hunt lodge or the local gundog club, Kauzy is overly admired by all.


----------



## kiki

I think having a link at the top of the page for adoptable dogs/links to rescue sites rather than just a conversation thread would be fantastic! I'm always combing the rescue sites as I think about adding another V


----------



## KB87

*ADOPTED!!! * Sampson - 4 year old male in Central Iowa.
Friendly boy who is good with other dogs found himself in rescue.
https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/photo.php?fbid=10151284312356574&set=a.157685956573.129763.137231636573&type=1&theater


*ADOPTED? (Page deleted) * Rex - Adult neutered male in Carrollton, GA
His family has grown in size since when he was "adopted" so they are looking for a new home for him. The family has also recently rehomed their other 2 dogs so they are motivated to find him a home where he will not be the only dog.
http://vizsla.rescueme.org/Georgia?13-03-08-00093


*ADOPTED? (Page deleted) * Nuka - Adult spayed female vizsla/weim mix in Glen Elynn, IL
Her current owner adopted her and believes she has a "dominant personality" which has begun to stress out their V by her "bossy" tendencies. Owner states that she is good off leash but needs a strong owner to train her.
http://vizsla.rescueme.org/Illinois


----------



## lilyloo

Saw a male V in Austin, TX Craigslist. He was imported from Hungary. I've notified them of the Texas V rescue, but here's the CL ad if anyone is interested in him. Looks to be a very pretty boy. http://austin.craigslist.org/pet/3665065201.html


----------



## KB87

*Adopted? (Post removed) * Ruby - Young/Puppy spayed female in Charlottesville, VA
Ruby has anxiety issues which her current owner has been working to minimize but can no longer do so. She has been socialized with children and other dogs but they believe she would do best as the only dog and one that can be with their owner 24/7.
http://vizsla.rescueme.org/Virginia

*Adopted? (Post removed) *Koda - 22 month old neutered male in Winchester, VA
His owner has left for the Air Force and would like to find him a home. He suffers from allergies which the current owner has been treating with medication.
http://vizsla.rescueme.org/Virginia

Lexy - 11 1/2 year old female in Tampa Bay, FL Area
She has been placed into rescue and is seeking a forever home. She is good with kids and adults.
https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/photo.php?fbid=10152673395395026&set=a.10151592356215026.838374.257317755025&type=1&theater


----------



## RubyRoo

here is another from Tampa Bay rescue:

*UPDATEotential Adoption Pending*:Rusty - Beautiful V/Lab Mix - 3-4 yr old Female.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...9932010025.335699.257317755025&type=1&theater


----------



## v-john

I foster dogs for Show Me Vizsla Rescue, and this is a great thread. I hope it stays around. I thought that I would throw our link up here just as a plug, if nothing else. 

http://showmevizsla.homestead.com/R1.html

If you click on female vizslas up for adoption, you will see that Bertha is still up on the website. She has since been adopted (the tech gal hasn't taken her down yet off of the website.) 
What's great about Bertha is that she is a 9 year old and some dear heart in California adopted her. They are going to work on her becoming a therapy dog. It's awesome. We also have a link on her page with a short video of her on a pigeon. Did just awesome. 
Our club also found a home for a 12 year old Vizsla. Folks who take these older dogs are angels. 

Anyways, Meghan Tallman is our rescue coordinator and is also a regional coordinator for a few other states. Her family brought over some of the very first registered vizslas to the US. She is a dear friend and a great gal. Either one of us can be contacted further about any questions about rescues in the Kansas/Missouri area.


----------



## mrbnichols

lilyloo said:


> Saw a male V in Austin, TX Craigslist. He was imported from Hungary. I've notified them of the Texas V rescue, but here's the CL ad if anyone is interested in him. Looks to be a very pretty boy. http://austin.craigslist.org/pet/3665065201.html


I tried to contact this person. Hope they respond?


----------



## Rudy

V-John

Thank you for your giving service

it matters bunches to We


----------



## v-john

Rudy said:


> V-John
> 
> Thank you for your giving service
> 
> it matters bunches to We


Thank you!
It's rather heathbreaking at times, and gratifying at others. Placing dogs is a great experience, when everything just "fits". I hope we can continue to keep this thread around, possibly request it be a "sticky" so that we can all continue to help vizslas in need.


----------



## v-john

Just to bump this to the top... 
Yesterday, I got a message on facebook from a friend on facebook that there was a 1 year old female vizsla at the vet that was scheduled to be put down today at 830 AM. I called the contact information and there wasn't any answer. Another person in our rescue group, got a hold of the contact information and gave it to me. I called the vet clinic and they told me that yes, they did have the dog, and they would release the dog to me, if I could get there by five. It was about an hour and forty five minute drive, and so I started to head that way. I picked her up at ten til five. 

I took her to my vet, and we are currently getting her spayed, heartworm tested etc. Basically her back story is that she is an escape artist and keeps getting out of her kennel run. ( I was told she can climb a 10 foot fence) The previous owners just decided that they didn't want to deal with it anymore and told the vet to keep her. 
She is a sweet affection energetic dog. I would foster her but cant because of the litter we have on the ground... But she is in our program now, and will be fostered in a safe, nice home.


----------



## einspänner

Stories like this make me so mad! I want to sit the owners down and lecture them, if not shake them. Thanks for going out of your way to rescue her!


----------



## Rudy

GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU WHO TRY RISK AND SERVE FOR LESS 

AND YOU NEED A MEAT STACKER FEEL FREE ;D

I HELP I GIVE MY ALL TO LESS

BUT THE SWEDISH WAR FLAG WILL COME IF THE 12TH ROUND BELL RINGS 

AND UNLIKE TYSON HOGAN AND A FEW OTHER DIPSTICKS :

VIKINGS FINISH IT OR THEY BURY THE VALOR CODE WHERE THEY GAVE THERE ALL ROARING FOR LESS
WE MUST DO MORE

WE HURT MOTHER GOD/ NATURE ENOUGH

SHARE CARE AND RISKS SOME

1 SAVE A WIN TO ME ;D


----------



## luv2laugh

V-John! Thank you so much for sharing this story and saving this sweet little V.


----------



## v-john

The previous owner, just called me and left a message. He said that I had "his" dog and wanted to talk about it. The thing is, that when the sheriff first picked up the dog, the sheriff asked both him and his wife (they are going through a divorce) if they wanted the dog back. Neither one did as they did not want to pay the fees, so the sheriff took the dog to the vet, with the knowledge that she would be put down today. Well, we stepped in, pulled the dog, took her to our vet, heartworm tested her, vetted her up etc. 
The sheriff has been notified and is going to discuss this matter with him. He is also going to discuss with the vet clinic about giving my number out as well. We will see how this continues to shake out.


----------



## v-john

I spoke with the sheriff today. He is a very nice guy and a level headed guy. When we were talking he gave me the background on what had happened. He felt that the previous owner was going to call us, and try to "act stupid" and see about getting his dog back, thus circumventing all the costs that were expected of him to pay. He told me that he was going to talk to the previous owner and tell him that if he reimbursed us for all costs involved, from our vet bills, to boarding to fuel, that he could have her back. I told the sheriff that I didn't think that was right, because he had his chance. He had the opportunity to pay for the dog, and instead, chose not to, with the knowledge that it was going to be put down at the vet. And when he found out that the dog was not, now he wants it back? I did not feel that was a fair thing to do. I told the sheriff that I was just looking out for the best interest in the dog and did not want to put her in the same situation that she was in. 
The sheriff agreed, and decided that he would convey that message to the previous owner, and told me that if I continued to recieve calls, to let the sheriff know. 

Geez. What a mess. Anyways, thanks for listening... Well, reading, I guess.


----------



## KB87

If someone scheduled their child or other family member to be "put down" they would have charges against them and would never be allowed to have them back in their care. I don't see how this is much different, honestly. They proved to be careless buffoons and cannot make level headed decisions. They also proved that they don't care about this dog. So why should the sheriff give them a second chance?

Good work on this, V-John! Let us know how it shakes out with this little lady. I'm sure you will have people lining up to adopt her...people that won't give up on her at the drop of a hat.


----------



## SkyyMax

V-John - thank you for saving this little V girl!!!!

I can not believe the original owner left a message on your phone, his actions (or should I say the lack of it) almost killed the dog and now he wants to talk?

He had a chance to get her back, at this point he has no rights to claim the dog back!


----------



## texasred

Sounds like you maybe in for an ordeal. I sure hope not.
The original owner should have never been given any information on the dog, after they chose not to pick it up.
There are some strange people that walk among us, and you don't want them showing up on your doorstep.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

I would think the original owner would have been required to sign something either with the sheriff or the vet relinquishing his rights to the dog. Regardless, I don't think I would return his phone calls. I would quickly get the rescued girl as far away as possible (the underground V railroad  ). If you drag your heels long enough on returning calls maybe he will give up or you can explain that she went to rescue out of state and "oopsy, you were right, she is an escape artist". I would have no issues telling this jerk whatever was necessary to make him go away. He does not deserve this or any other dog. 

I also cannot believe the vet was going to put her down without attempting to contact a rescue? Bless you for stepping in and saving this girl.


----------



## Ozkar

Great work V-john. The Sheriff appears to know the score, so hopefully some "lawful" encouragement might be the thing the previous idio......err sorry.. owner needs to leave things as they are. Perhaps the sheriff might suggest some other things the people might be up for if they continue with it!!! 

If not.....then I certainly hope this little escape artist doesn't all of a sudden just disappear!!!


----------



## v-john

Thanks guys. 
I spoke with the sheriff last night. He said that he had a talk with the guy and told him what was going to happen with her, and that he was to not call me again. If he does, I'm to call the sheriff and he will go and make sure that it doesn't happen again. So, she is safe with us. 

I'll post another story about another foster dog, later.


----------



## candi30

Great stuff V-John! You the man!
Who gave the idiot your number?


----------



## Rudy

HIS W IFE WE HEARD?? LMAO ;D


----------



## MilesMom

8 month old neutered male for rescue in Socal.... have heard through the grapevine he was born on East Coast, shipped to pet store in Riverside, purchased, then the man who bought him is leaving overseas for 2 years. Here's his description: 

Vizsla Rescue for Southern CA (SCVC)
Rowdy's name doesn't really fit him, he is hardly "rowdy". He is a sweet boy that takes a bit of time to warm up to you (very fearful of strangers, especially men). He tested negative for heartworm and is nearly done with his treatment for a skin condition (mange). — Available: "Rowdy" - 8 month old male


----------



## CrazyCash

If I had lots of property I would end up with a hundred dogs! I'm all about rescuing dogs (as the two sleeping next to me can tell you), whenever I read about these poor pups that need a home, I just want to take them in. I try to work out a scenario in my head that would make it doable, but my hands are full with the two I have. I wish I could save them all...I can't imagine life without a dog and it's so heartbreaking the way that some people treat dogs. For me, once they come into my house they are here for life!!


----------



## einspänner

MilesMom, 
A few months back I'd go on petfinder looking for vizslas in shelters and contact a local rescue to pull them out. In doing that I met a lady from SoCal and we've kept in touch on and off since. I sent her Rowdy's info thinking she might know someone looking to adopt and it turns out she's his foster mom! The vizsla community is so small it's crazy! Another of her fosters just got a home last week and I'm sure Rowdy's won't be far behind.


----------



## v-john

candi30 said:


> Great stuff V-John! You the man!
> Who gave the idiot your number?


The vet clinic did... And the sheriff was going to have a talk with them too. 
If you look close, her left eye is glassed over. We are afraid she's blind in that eye, but shes going to the vet to get it checked out. It is completely clouded over.


----------



## datacan

Rough life. 
Unfortunately, theses dogs, and those similar, are so beatable, some can hardly resist the opportunity. 
Call it a shortcut in training, happens much more often than you think :'(
Just look at the behavioral complaints starting from puppyhood... As early as 10 weeks. 
Their looks is their downfall.... 


Oh Well, then there are guys like V-J to balance things out 8)

Blessings, John.

Julius


----------



## KB87

*ADOPTED!!!* Harry - 6 year old males in Barrington, IL
Harry was relinquished by his owner due to family illness and not having enough time to care for him any longer. He grew up with his brother Lloyd (below) who he recently got into a fight with, likely due to being crated too long and not enough exercise. No idea if good with children yet.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/25554944
(He was also posted on craigslist by the owner who mentioned in that 'ad' that he is 4 years old. http://peoria.craigslist.org/for/3622401157.html)

*ADOPTED!!!* Lloyd - 6 year old male in Barrington, IL
Brother to Harry. He is still in the original owners care but the rescue will place the referral to the owner should you want Lloyd.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/25554944
(He was also posted on craigslist by the owner who mentioned in that 'ad' that he is 4 years old. http://peoria.craigslist.org/for/3622401157.html)

Bree - 8 year old female in Appleton, WI
Bree found herself in rescue and is looking for a loving home without children. She has been spayed, microchipped and is up to date on shots.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22622642

*ADOPTED!!!* Daisy - 6 year old female in Nanuet, NY
Her family divorced and she is now left in rescue looking for a new family. She is spayed, up to date on shots, crate trained and housetrained. She is good with other dogs and children. All she needs is her new forever home!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/25622850

*ADOPTED!!!* Red - young male in Waterloo, IA - vizsla/coonhound mix (looks like a lot of V in him)
Red was surrendered to a shelter in February and is now looking for a forever home. He is neutered, up to date on shots and has been tested for heartworm. He is housetrained and learning to walk on a leash.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/25602647

Rusty - 7 year old male in Boston, MA
Rusty's family now has children in the family and he isn't too sure about them. He is good with horses and other dogs.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/25287430

*ADOPTED!!!* Bert - 13 year old male in Boston, MA
Bert was picked up by animal control and his family never came to get him. He is good with other dogs and cats. In February he had a teeth cleaning and had a few teeth removed. Now all he needs is a new, loving home!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/25287421

*ADOPTED!!!* Ash - 5 year old male in Fort Collins, CO
Ash was used as a stud dog and was kenneled most of his life with little interaction with humans. He has turned out to be quite loving and enjoys laying on the couch. He is not as active as your typical V. He would do best in a home without other dogs or children.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/24580179

*ADOPTED!!!* Amber - 11 year old female in Fort Collins, CO
Amber was given up by her owner due to aggression issues. It was found that she had some bad teeth which were removed. This has made her less aggressive. She does exhibit signs of food aggression.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/25121745

*ADOPTED!!!* Eddy - 7 year old male in Fort Collins, CO
Eddy's owner passed away and the family could not keep him. He was trained to hunt but must have been abused at some point in his life as he can be timid. If the time was put into working with him he could be a great hunting companion.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/25539937


----------



## einspänner

Update on Rowdy, the 8 mo old in CA

I heard back from his foster mom that they've found the perfect home for him with a lady in Sacramento who has owned 4 vizslas. It sounds like a great new beginning for him.


----------



## KB87

I know it isn't a V, but someone in Cleveland posted this 2 year old female weim on craigslist today. If I could convince the bf I would be picking her up on my drive home from work shortly.

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/pet/3688892046.html

Update: Post has been removed


----------



## v-john

Meet Freedom. 










I was hunting last year, I think it was in January on a Sunday, I believe. We were about two hours from home, hunting on some ground that a family friend owns. I got a call from one of my contacts from down at the shelter. She told me that a vizsla had been picked up as a stray, and that something was wrong with him. He didn't have much of an apetite, and wasn't having a bowl movement. He would drink a little bit, but that was about it. The shelter couldn't do anything with him, and the vet they had recommended putting him down. 
Given his symptoms, it was assumed that he had a blockage in his gut. I called my vet to try and get an idea of the cost that is involved. Even with the discounts and such that our vet gives us, we were faced with a vet bill of over 1000 dollars. As everyone knows, rescues are often saddled with limited funding, and hard decisions have to be made. You see, if a rescue group spends over half of the funds that they have on one particular dog, how many other dogs could they have saved with that same amount? 
After discussing with my coordinator, we decided to give it a try. I had posted a couple things on facebook and some of the other gundog type sites and we had a few people step up and send money in. I have a good friend in Afghanistan raffle something off on Freedom's behalf to help with the costs. We had a partial amount. 
The vet started running antibiotics through Freedom to try and build up his immune system. He was afraid that Freedom was so weak, that he wouldn't survive the surgery without a day or so to help his immune system. 

They went into surgery on Monday night. The vet found that a "dew rag" ( a long nylon head covering that some folks wear) was stretched out through his intestines. It was tangled up and strung completely out. We guess that he had indavertently eaten it after eating some trash and such while he was a stray.

Later that evening I got a call from the vet. 
Freedom died on the operating table. My vet resuscitated Freedom three times. Finally, on the fourth time, he simply couldn't be resuscitated again. 
The next day, I went and picked up his body and with my crew of red dogs around me, I took him to where I run my dogs every day, and buried him in this spot. 



We still walk by and say hi every now and again, and unfortunately, Freedom now has a companion with him in that spot as well. 

I know that we tried, and we tried to give him a chance at a life... Which is probably more then what he would have gotten, but it still saddens me that he wasn't able to pull through. But I guess, I'll see him sometime down the road and that's fine by me.


----------



## Vida

I rarely cry,but your story touched me,and now I'm heartbroken :'(
Thank you for trying.
X


----------



## redbirddog

Great story V-John and very well written. 

We try and some die but that's life in the real world. Sounds like a very humane and caring vet!

What a wonderful name for a Vizsla: Freedom. I may store that name for future use.

Keep me on a contact list of donors. I'll try and help from time to time.

RBD


----------



## mswhipple

Thank you for sharing Freedom's story, V-John. How utterly heartbreaking, though. So very, very sad. Thank you for all of your efforts on his behalf. If only everyone could be so caring!

Freedom's photos reminded me very much of how my Willie boy looked the day I adopted him. He, too, was skeletal like that. Lucky for Willie (and for me) that his only problem was starvation. He rebounded quickly. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Shivangi

Thank you V-John for doing what you do. Freedom is in a better place.


----------



## SkyyMax

Heartbreaking story...
V-John - thank you for trying to save Freedom, you were able to give him what he needed the most - LOVE!
At the end Freedom was surrounded by kind, caring and compassionate people and I am very thankful for that.
RIP - beautiful red dog.


----------



## VictoriaW

This was posted on the VCCNE Facebook page yesterday:

this is a courtesy post for my rescue counterpart in Georgia who runs SE vizsla weim rescue. Lets find these 2 girls a home!

Zoe & Bella, aka “The Girls”

This lovely pair has quite a story. Zoe and Bella were born on the island of Abaco, Bahamas. Against island veterinarian’s advice, original owners purposefully bred their Weimaraner and German Shorthair Pointer. Irresponsible owners resulted in The Girls running loose on the island. A Good Samaritan living part time on his boat took an interest, and got them into rescue with us. They were flown to the states in a chartered plane as passengers.

Zoe and Bella were adopted first by a great family with three children and were very well cared for, loved a lot! One child developed serious allergies that forced the family to give The Girls back to rescue to be rehomed. 

The second and current family has had them for one year, been transferred, now have a much smaller house and a second baby added to the family. They have determined it is not fair to Zoe and Bella to have so little room, nor the attention and exercise they need and deserve.

These sweet girls are fully vetted and almost 6 years old….young enough to still be very active with long life ahead, yet old enough to be able to chill out when you need them to. They know their commands, are crate trained, can run along side a bicycle, and can swim.

Once again we wish for the perfect and FOREVER home for Zoe and Bella. Please send email to [email protected] to request an application. Great photos are available.

April 16, 2013


----------



## mswhipple

I feel so sad for Zoe & Bella, and hope they find their permanent, loving home very soon!! So far in their lives, these poor girls have only experienced life with fickle human beings who apparently don't understand the meaning of the word "commitment". Sorry, but that's just how I feel. Adopting a dog is supposed to be a lifelong commitment. Zoe & Bella are probably feeling pretty confused. :-\


----------



## KB87

*ADOPTED!!!* *Mason Lee - 4 year old male in Des Moines, Iowa.*
Mason's family is losing their home and posted him on craigslist. He's been with the family since he was a very young pup and sounds like a perfect V- been around kids, stays close when off leash, loving, etc.
http://desmoines.craigslist.org/pet/3746813184.html

*ADOPTED!!!* *Bella - <1 year old female in Roswell, GA*
Bella's family is unable to keep her as they don't have the time she needs. She has now found herself at a rescue and is looking for a new home.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/25802682

*ADOPTION PENDING* *Finn - adult male in Boston, MA*
Finn was in a home with small children and began to resource guard and steal items. He is now is rescue and looking for a home that understands Vs and will work with him on his bad habits. He is currently in a foster home with another V.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/25765979

*ADOPTED!!!* *Dexter - 2 year old male in Minnesota*
Dexter is a typical V- loving, affectionate and energetic. He is crate trained, housebroken, neutered and is working on manners. As with most Vs he is mouthy and is working on learning to avoid mouthing. He seems to like children and would do best in a home that is willing to work on basic obedience and meet his energy needs.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/25831440

*ADOPTED!!!* *Izzy - young female in Omaha, Nebraska*
Izzy is currently at the Nebraska Humane Society. This looks to be a no-kill shelter. (I have also informed a few other rescues who may be able to connect to have her pulled into a V rescue.)
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/25888724


----------



## v-john

Thanks for posting that KB87. I sent the one on craigslist to Iowa rescue and the one in Nebraska to Iowa rescue as well. 

I'm pretty sure they know about the one in the shelter, but... Thanks!


----------



## v-john

It looks like we will be fostering a female here sometime soon. She is supposed to get in here on Sunday, if she doesn't need a vet visit or anything like that. 

I will post photos and such as I can, and if anyone is interested in adopting let me know. She is a young female, possible mix, that is just a sweet, sweet dog (from what I have been told... I haven't had hands on her yet but hopefully will by the weekend.)


----------



## chrispycrunch

Just came across a 4 month old V looking for a new home in Mission BC

http://fraservalley.kijiji.ca/c-pets-dogs-puppies-for-sale-Vizsla-Puppy-W0QQAdIdZ460262401


----------



## KB87

New Hope Vizsla Rescue in PA has 2 new dogs looking for loving homes:

*Cedar - 7 year old male in Mechanicsburg, PA*
Cedar is an owner surrender that the rescue has taken in. His family recently got a puppy and realized that Cedar does not do fantastic with other dogs so they opted to get rid of him and keep the puppy. ( ) The rescue describes him as a total sweetie who has had training. He is an active adult and would do best at a home with a fenced in yard and his prior family had one.
https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=512415208823887&set=a.512415165490558.1073741826.114203798645032&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=512418928823515&set=a.512415165490558.1073741826.114203798645032&type=3&theater

*Java - Adult female in PA*
Java was previously rescued in 2011 but her adoptive family has realized that they cannot deal with her anxiety problems. Java is looking for a home where her family may be around more often to help cope with her anxiety issues. Currently she has not had any formal training for anxiety or tried any medication. She does well with older children and does well with other dogs.
https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=512373658828042&set=a.128061043925974.25445.114203798645032&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=512373672161374&set=a.128061043925974.25445.114203798645032&type=3&theater


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Holy heck KB. That is sad about Cedar. who keeps a pup over a dog they've had four years? Either work with the "old" dog or return the pup. Or better yet, take your current dog around puppies before bringing one home for a test. So frustrating. I always wish I could take another V but three is too many for our family and house.


----------



## simpletea

Steelcity- My thoughts exactly!


----------



## KB87

He's about half through his life and they just throw him away. Ridiculous. People like that are irresponsible owners. I'm also curious to know if the breeder wouldn't want to make sure the older dog seemed OK with the puppy?

Either way- this beautiful boy is looking for a home. It doesn't mention how long the puppy was in the home so this could even be a case of the dogs just not being used to each other. Let's hope this fella finds himself a warm, welcoming and loving home! Such a sad story. I wish we were ready for another V...


----------



## KB87

*Mick - Young Male in Portland, Oregon*
Mick's family has had him for a year and has decided they don't have time for him. He's neutered and does well with other dogs and with kids. He is also kennel trained. His family would like a home who can exercise him often.
http://vizsla.rescueme.org/Oregon


----------



## KB87

7 year old Male in Glen Allen, VA
Free to good home! His family recently moved and are looking for a new home for him. They describe him as "sweet" and "loving." Would like a home with a fence.
http://richmond.en.craigslist.org/pet/3788749160.html


----------



## Főnix

I don't see this posted yet: 










It is with a heavy heart that I reach out to the Vizsla community today. Due to an upcoming job re-location out of state, I can no longer keep my 2 vizsla boys and must begin the search for good, loving homes for them. I would like them settled into new homes before I move in approx 4 weeks. They are both rescues I adopted approx 2yrs ago. Jasper is 7 and Max is 3. Both are happy healthy boys, however I feel Max is a special needs boy (and I’m trying my best to still keep him). His original owner never left him alone. Ever. Then they dropped him off at the kennel and never came back. We are his 5th home. He has severe separation anxiety and I feel that having older, calmer Jasper has helped him immensely. After a year, Max is finally wagging his tail. I would like to see Max in a home with another dog and with folks that are home a lot. The ideal home would also have a taller fence as Max easily glides over my 4’ cedar and that requires he be walked in the back yard when going outside. (they just love those rabbits and birds!!) Neither dog has been crated, nor do they currently have or use crates. Jasper is much less needy and would be fine as an only dog, although his previous owner did have another vizsla boy too, so Jasper would be fine either way. Jasper has hunted with his original owner. Jasper is not a jumper or counter surfer like Max. We are trying to break Max’s counter surfing, but old habits die hard. About the only thing Jasper will do is chew the fuzz off your tennis balls. If you have a squeaky toy, he will chew the squeak out of it, but he will NOT chew up your things - only his dog toys. They are both very sweet dogs who love to play fetch and sleep in bed under the covers at night on top of each other. I cannot believe I need to begin the process of breaking them up. Please keep your eyes and ears open for a possible good home for them. Feel free to message me with any questions. Thanks.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=566502203377286&set=o.182616945088193&type=1


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Ah, KB why do you have to post that? We travel to one of Dozers vets near there in VA. Kills me that I can't help or know anyone else that could.


----------



## kiki

http://vizsla.rescueme.org/NewJersey

One in Jersey that needs fostered or adopted


----------



## kiki

There are a couple of full bred V's on Rescueme.org right now. One is a puppy. Hope someone who loves these guys can adopt!


----------



## SkyyMax

Adoptable Vizsla-GSH mix near Dallas, TX - gorgeous little girl, if we did not have two dogs I would take her...

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/for/3831449727.html

The reason for rehoming this cutie - "_She is a cross between two pedigreed dogs a German Shorthair and a Hungarian Vizsla. Both sporting breeds meaning this little girl needs lots of exercise! Unfortunately our our busy schedules do not provide enough time for her needs."_

Really??? They did not know this prior to getting the dog????


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Has everyone seen the "Craigslist dog killer" recently convicted. Here's the story for your information. People need to keep their rehomes off of Craigslist. 


http://our-compass.org/2012/04/11/free-to-a-good-home-craigslist-dog-killer-sentenced-in-west-virginia/#.UZ05G27e3-k.facebook


----------



## GarysApollo

That is sick.

I hope that guy never gets out of prison. ...


----------



## KB87

New Hope Vizsla Rescue and Iowa Vizsla Rescue have a number of adoptable dogs right now that are looking for fabulous homes!

*New Hope Vizsla Rescue*
*Porter* is a sweet boy who has had some recent sadness and needs a new home. His owner passed away this weekend. In fact, Porter was the one who stayed with his master when he passed. The widow cannot keep all of the dogs, as there is also a weimaraner and a rottweiler. Porter is the sweetest and she wants a better life for him. Porter does not do well with other male dogs, as the ones he lives with are dominant. He is OK with females, but a meeting could determine if it would be a good match. Porter is a total lover and was his master's lap dog. He has also participated in tracking and was great at it. email [email protected] to find out more about porter.
https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.529956703736404.1073741829.114203798645032&type=3

*Cooper* is a 19 month old male who needs an experienced family to do some behavioral training and bring out the best in this sweet boy. Cooper is good with other dogs, but cannot be with children due to bad experiences with kids in his first home. He is now living with his grandmom and is a great companion to her, but he has exhibited some behaviors that she is not comfortable with. Email us at [email protected] to discuss Cooper and find out if you might be the nurturing home to help him over his fears
https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.529951120403629.1073741828.114203798645032&type=3

*Robbie * was placed, but it was not a match....contact us to discuss. He is a good boy! Robbie is three and needs a a new home because his owner was hospitalized and can no longer care for him. He is a happy and healthy boy who is fine with other dogs. Robbie weighs 55-60 lbs and will be ready to adopt after his vet check. He knows commands and is a cuddler. Robbie has a preference for women, as he spent his life with a single woman. He needs exercise and room to run, so active owners with a fenced yard is preferred. Robbie has done well well with the other dogs (and the cat!) in his foster home, but he can be a bit possessive if he has a toy and will growl if another dog tries to take it. He will do well in an experienced Vizsla home with other Vizslas.Homes with children over ten are ok, but Robbie was not raised with children, so no homes with younger children. He is quite sweet and has always liked older kids in the neighborhood. Email [email protected] if you are interested in Robbie. As always, preference will be given to existing applicants. Applications are available on our website.
https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.520452874686787.1073741827.114203798645032&type=3

*Cedar* is a seven year old owner surrender. He is being surrendered because he does not get along with other dogs and there is a new puppy in the home. Cedar is WONDEFRFUL with people- a total sweetie with no issues and has had training. He enjoys lots of time playing and cuddling with his family, daily runs, and sleeping in bed. Cedar likes playing in his fenced yard, so a fenced yard would be great. Cedar also likes kids very much!He is an active and exuberant boy, so he may be too much for young kids. He truly loves everyone, so take him home!! MUST BE AN ONLY DOG. Contact Debra at [email protected] or 267-307-1708
https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.512415165490558.1073741826.114203798645032&type=3

*Java* is a special girl in need of an understanding, experienced and supportive home. She was placed by rescue in 2011, but her adopters have decided to rehome her because they cannot deal with her separation anxiety. No formal training or medication has been used to address this, and both can be highly effective. The present family works full time and Java needs people who are home more and can give her the attention she needs. Java lives with an active four year old male and they are best friends. Java can get startled easily, so no children. She likes teens very much! Please email or call Debra to discuss Java at [email protected] or 267-307-1708
https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.128061043925974.25445.114203798645032&type=3


*Iowa Vizsla Rescue*
*5 year old* boy that needs a new home due to circumstance... he has a 4 year old lab brother... if we can help find a home for them together that would be awesome... share the word folks... never been hunted, but they have always been together... and have lived with cats as well!
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Iowa-Vizsla-Rescue/137231636573#!/photo.php?fbid=10151421295451574&set=pb.137231636573.-2207520000.1370876556.&type=3&theater

*18 month old* gets a thumbs up from our evaluation... great personality, in good shape, needs some direction for his crazy brain... needs to know there are rules, but is going to be more than smart enough to learn them. He is a typical high energy boy, so the daily run is going to be required for him... working on foster care now, and have a couple of potentials for homes ... think happy thoughts his direction if you would while we get everything in process for him!
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Iowa-Vizsla-Rescue/137231636573#!/photo.php?fbid=10151418700406574&set=pb.137231636573.-2207520000.1370876556.&type=3&theater

*CoCo * is 9.5... lives with another dog and cat now and does fine with them, has been around kids, and is fine with that too. Isn't a fan of thunder really...sounds like a pretty easy gal for the most part ... the picture isn't awesome... but I love those senior faces!! Anyone out there have a spot for her??
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Iowa-Vizsla-Rescue/137231636573#!/photo.php?fbid=10151412457601574&set=pb.137231636573.-2207520000.1370876556.&type=3&theater


----------



## KB87

*Gunner* - 4 year old male in Bowling Green, OH
This beautiful boy was previously adopted from the shelter but returned due to their child's allergies. He's roughly 50 lbs and would do best in a home without cats. He originally was an owner surrender with a yorkie who he lived with.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26057687


----------



## Rudy

He is a dandy pants 

My prayers all will be risked and reached

without great risks

there are fewer rewards 

and thanks for posting all of this as well


----------



## KB87

This was just posted on craigslist yesterday. Although it isn't a "rescue" I still think this boy deserves a chance as much as any other V out there:

*2 year old male in Munford/Bartlett, TN:*
I have a 2 year old Vizsla that we need to rehome. We are unable to give him the life we think he deserves and feel really bad for him. He is a great bird dog--he points, whoas, backs, and will retrieve whatever you shoot and deliver to hand. Sits, heels, etc. Very mild mannered and biddable. He has natural talent and has been to school for several months of formal training also. Has been on pheasant, quail, and chukar. Please email me to discuss if you are interested. He is a great housedog, a real sweetheart, and very good with kids too. I have all his AKC papers if you are interested in them. Asking $350 for rehoming. 
http://memphis.craigslist.org/pet/3862322737.html


----------



## KB87

*4 and 5 year old males, New Jersey*
Sammy and Buddy are being surrendered by their owners to New Hope Vizsla Rescue due to their schedules forcing them to leave the boys in their crates for extended hours daily. The two are peas in a pod so they want them to be adopted together. They from the same breeder only 1 year apart and are both neutered. They get along with other dogs but will chase cats. They are used to a fenced in yard and do well with older children (including one with autism).

Attached are pictures of the pair and below is a link to a video of the owner's daughter working with them to show off their tricks.
https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=353455331423920&set=o.114203798645032&type=2&theater


----------



## Rudy

both dandy pants 

someone say heck yes if your ready to flex some ;D

and thanks for the post'


----------



## mswhipple

OMG! They are both just precious!! Hoping and praying that they find a wonderful forever home.


----------



## KB87

They're so sweet!! I wish we could welcome 2 pups into our home but right now I'm having a hard enough time getting the fiance to agree to one more, let alone two!

But those faces!! Ahh! I hope someone can welcome them both into their lives


----------



## SteelCityDozer

One thing that really scared us about getting a second V was that they would most likely be separated if anything ever happened to us. I really hope they get to stay together.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Atlanta area Craigslist V and GSP that need to stay together. 

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/pet/3879424078.html


----------



## Laika

I know this fella isn't a Vizsla, but I am putting him up anyway. Maybe someone in my area knows someone who might be looking for a good dog. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26410195

I had the distinct pleasure of meeting Jasper and his human this morning, after Laika spent the morning swimming and playing in the river--They got along fabulously!

Jasper is 11 months, crate trained and knows most of all the basic commands. The owner had him introduced to some agility and scent training as well--he did well in both. Jasper has a great disposition and is a very sweet boy. Currently weighs in at 60lbs. 

The problem is that the current owner (she rescued him from a shelter) has an older Pit that despite much training refuses to get along with Jasper. She has sent him to the vet after the last attack so they are kept apart. This has not had a negative affect on how Jasper interacts with other dogs though. 

I honestly would consider him for our home, but we just don't have the space for another dog right now. 

The owner refuses to return Jasper to a shelter, and really wants to find him a good, loving home for him.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Beautiful boy in a shelter in Wisconsin listed on Petfinder. How does this happen?!!! Why is he not at least in rescue........

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26424519


----------



## v-john

FLgatorgirl said:


> Beautiful boy in a shelter in Wisconsin listed on Petfinder. How does this happen?!!! Why is he not at least in rescue........
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26424519


Sending this to my Rescue Coordinator. Hopefully she can pass along the information. 

John


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Young female in high kill shelter in Southern Alabama. Says V/hound mix, but definitely looks very V. Can anyone help?


http://1126183.rescueme.org/


----------



## RubyRoo

Here is another from Tampa Bay Vizsla rescue. They typically go fast but this is a brother/sister combo:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tampa-Bay-Vizsla-Club-Rescue/257317755025

Hi! We are Norah and Duke and we are looking for our forever home together. We are litter mates and are 8 years young. We love to play, swim, and cuddle. We have no health concerns and are well cared for. The only thing Norah would like is to not have young children at home. Norah is a trained bird dog and Duke is a trained snuggler. If you are interested in giving us a forever home please contact the TBVC Rescue at [email protected].


----------



## SteelCityDozer

A puppy!!!! Probably won't take long but it would be best if the adopter was already a V owner, right? For the knowledge so they don't end up at rescue again. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26938748?rvp=1


----------



## lonestar

FWIW, maybe there should be a dedicated "Rescue" forum so those with can match up to those looking?

It's heartbreaking that there are V's out there looking for their forever laps and heart warming that there's a place like this that might be able to accommodate them....


----------



## KB87

As I understand a rescue in the area has been contacted to pull her.

If not, Saturday I'll be driving through the area on our way home from vacation. If she's still there we'll stop in for her


----------



## mlwindc

In a moment of weakness, my husband said we could bring Penny home... even though it's really just not fair to anyone right now to do that. Wilson's 10 months, our son is four, and we live in a TH without a yard! We are busy and always on the go as is! I have shared Penny's info with the DC vizsla group - I hope she finds her forever home soon!


----------



## v-john

There are too many vizslas up for adoption/rescue right now.  Just saw a puppy that was surrendered in the Georgia area. If someone is interested, I can try and pass along the info.


----------



## einspänner

A wirehaired vizsla in Alabama needs rehoming. These guys rarely come up for rescue and I hope it stays that way. 

http://wirehairedvizslas.webs.com/rescue.htm

Info reposted below. 










River is a 4 year old HWV. He is a very sweet, soft boy, loving and eager to please. 

River walks well on lead, sits and is crate-trained and housebroken. 

He is great with dogs of all sizes and both sexes. River will be neutered before placement. 

Call Karlene at 334-332-0068 or email [email protected] to learn more about this terrific dog.


----------



## mlwindc

Update on penny... Evidently five people showed up to see her this morning and the owners came back and wanted her back... They gave her to them!!! Not sure I agree wth that but...


----------



## KB87

It has come out that Penny was shipped from California to the east coast by the breeder. Then the owners gave her up. And now maybe have her back again. Ridiculous!

Below is a link to Otis- a 3.5 month old male in Georgia who is up for adoption.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...655500315.5489.103785242998023&type=1&theater


----------



## FLgatorgirl

WTH is going on with people turning these babies into shelters!! I cannot understand how they would invest the time and money and then just dump them. At least try to get them back to the breeder or in rescue. Hope karma catches up with these people soon and that the pups (and adult dogs being dumped in kill shelters) find a better home that they so deserve.


----------



## Carolina Blue

Here's another in GA that came up on my FB page. Can't get right to his page - need to scroll through - Otis - only 3.5 months...why would someone take a V that young to the Humane Society? 
http://www.humanesocietyofnortheastgeorgia.org/adoptions/index.php?type=dog&gender=m&age=underyear


----------



## KB87

A lot of these pups were only with their "families" for maybe 6-8 weeks. Deciding to rehome a pup in that time frame isn't a decision- it's giving up. I hope more breeders become more selective so less pups end up in situations like this. There's nothing worse than seeing a gorgeous V face behind the cage bars of a rescue or shelter.


----------



## KB87

Otis (the pup in GA) has been adopted through the shelter/rescue that he was at.


----------



## Carolina Blue

KB87 said:


> Otis (the pup in GA) has been adopted through the shelter/rescue that he was at.


I hope it is to a good family that know what they are getting! I would be on my way to Georgia now if I was ready to take on another! Thanks for the update!!


----------



## Kay8

Recently blind 7-year-old Vizsla in Cincinnati needs a new home in a quieter environment:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.619412238078851.1073741825.107673225919424&type=1

I'd take him if I lived somewhere more rural. Poor guy.


----------



## Melissa_DT

I saw this add posted on the website of a shelter here in Ontario. It looks like a V-mix, but I could be wrong?

http://www.kwhumane.com/adopt/

it's "Naomi"


----------



## luv2laugh

Melissa - I certainly see V in that sweet girl. Glad you found and posted!


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Beautiful boy in rescue in Georgia. http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27032382


----------



## Carolina Blue

FLgatorgirl said:


> Beautiful boy in rescue in Georgia. http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27032382


This makes me so sad! He is beautiful! I think I have decided my next V will be a rescue. Kiya is not fully trained yet, so cannot consider another for a year or so (she will be one in a couple weeks).


----------



## SteelCityDozer

I fear the popular the breed gets the more rescues that will be needed. But most us on here have such young dogs it will be a long time before you're ready for a rescue. Unless you're looking to multiply. But we already have two so rescue is no where in our near future. But for those with only one V, a second would be the best decision you made since getting your first!


----------



## FLgatorgirl

3.5 year old female in Illinois. Owner can no longer care for her.

http://vizsla.rescueme.org/Illinois?13-08-25-00496


----------



## einspänner

http://savannah.craigslist.org/pet/3968367751.html

2 males a Vizsla (7) and a GSP (6) in Atlanta.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Einspanner,

I posted those two from Atlanta Craigslist back at the end of June. Sad they have yet to find a home. I did notice they are showing up on Petfinder as in rescue with Atlanta Vizsla and Weim rescue, but the V is also showing up as in need of foster on another rescue site. Hopefully, they will find a home soon and not get shuffled around too much.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

5 Year old Male in Indiana.


http://vizsla.rescueme.org/Indiana


----------



## MilesMom

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/pet/4048285286.html

Gorgeous 4 year old male in Los Angeles. Hope he finds a good home.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

I really do not understand all of the rehoming of dogs because the owner moved to somewhere that does not take pets. Find somewhere that takes pets!! This seems like a crappy excuse and I see it constantly. I just don't get it. What really makes me mad are the ads that they wait to list until a day or two before they are moving and say "dog must go today or taking to the pound".


----------



## MilesMom

He's so cute, but my husband would kill me. We already have 2 and he says no more dogs...


----------



## VictoriaW

From VCCNE Facebook page (but in Illinois):

http://vizsla.rescueme.org/Illinois?13-09-12-00084


----------



## KB87

Victoria, I was coming on to post the same thing. So sad to hear an owner who thinks there are only 2 options- find a new home or get put down.

It sounds like she has skill to hunt but needs work with other dogs. There has to be someone who can give her a good home instead of the alternative listed by the owner!


----------



## VictoriaW

Such things are sometimes ordered by local governments...

:-\


----------



## KB87

A beautiful male V pup was posted on rescueme.org today. He's in the Los Angeles area. The owners are requesting a $1,250 rehoming fee :-\

http://vizsla.rescueme.org/California?13-09-23-00251#1


----------



## OttosMama

:-[ who gets the retiming fee? The owners or the rescueme org?


----------



## MCD

What is wrong with the breeders of these dogs- If we cant keep ours for any reason she is EXPLICITLY to go back to her breeder(part of contract) Why if it is so hard to get puppies and questionaires are being done is this happening. I would imagine some people just don't take the time or think about more than themselves. That is horrible that people can do that! Oh and it irks me that they can ask for that kind of rehoming fee unless the rescue organization gets it and it goes to good use. I paid more than that for my puppy from the breeder.


----------



## KB87

Last week I was in touch with someone who was rehoming their pup (literally, it was a pup- under 8 months old) due to a huge sudden change in their family circumstances. One of the first questions I asked was who their breeder was and my second question was if their breeder's contract required them to have the first right of refusal. The owner was completely dumbfounded that I asked and had no idea what the answer was so I asked them to reread the contract in its entirety and then get back to me before we discussed the dog at all. It turns out that their breeder didn't have anything in their contract about it at all which kind of surprised me. I thought it was standard issue to want to know if someone is getting rid of one of your puppies?

(As it turns out, the future hubs wasn't loving the idea of a puppy in the house 6 months before our wedding so we decided to wait a while longer until our lives settle a bit more. I still have puppy fever and want another ginger ASAP- I can't shake it! It's an addiction! ;D)


----------



## MilesMom

This got posted on Facebook today, pictures of her on their FB page she's so cute!. Red Dog ranch is in Ramona. Southern CA. :


Red Dog Ranch Vizslas
NEW HOME needed. Someone is needing to find a new home for Keona. She is a 1.5 yr. old, spayed, and a nice family house dog. She is okay with cats. She has an autoimmune issue and requires meds that cost $25-$30 a month. She seems to be fine as long as on the meds. She lives in Riverside CA.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Very young female pup just popped up online in a shelter in Ocala, FL. She looks purebred, but it's hard to tell. Description says breeder gave her up because tail was not docked and dew claws not removed? http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27705058

Does anyone have a contact with Tampa Bay Vizsla Rescue? I have sent them emails in the past and am guessing they end up in spam because there was never a response. 

UPDATE: was adopted at shelter before rescue could get involved


----------



## RubyRoo

I have contacts at Tampa Bay Vizsla club. I will let them know. They have a Facebook page


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Thank you Ruby Roo! Hope this baby girl gets sprung quickly.


----------



## iwant2fish

RubbyRoo, I've had better luck texting Michelle directly than through FB. Let me know if you don't have her number and I'll text her.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

iwanttofish and RubyRoo--

Please let me know if you get in touch with TBVR and if they can take this pup. If not, I can try contacting a local pointer rescue group in my area. They mostly rescue English and German Shorthair, but would possibly take on a Vizsla especially since it is a pup. Push comes to shove, I will consider fostering the pup even though it might be complicated for us.


----------



## texasred

Unless one of them is already adopted, she has her sister in the shelter too.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

TexasRed--

I went directly to the shelter's site and could not find the sister listed, so maybe she was already adopted. If no one hears back from Tampa Bay rescue, I will call the shelter and try to find out what the story is. I know shelters are busy and don't appreciate a lot of random calls, so I don't want to bug them if a rescue is going to step in.


----------



## iwant2fish

FLgatorgirl. Just sent the text. I'll let you know when I hear from them. Go Gators!


----------



## iwant2fish

I never heard back. Anybody have an update on these two?


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Just called the shelter. This pup is still there, her sister was adopted. They have not been contacted by a rescue and don't go out of their way to work with rescues because they can normally "easily get rid of/adopt out pure bred puppies". The two siblings were left there by what is believed to be a local backyard breeder who for whatever reason did not do dewclaws/tails and wanted to offload the pups. Does not make a lot of sense to me. 

There is a gentleman there looking at this pup right now. I asked the shelter worker if they are making people aware of the intense requirements of a V and she said they are. Let's hope so. 

I will call back in a little while to see if she is still there. If so, I will see if our local pointer rescue will take her if the shelter will allow them to do so.


----------



## v-john

FLgatorgirl said:


> Just called the shelter. This pup is still there, her sister was adopted. They have not been contacted by a rescue and don't go out of their way to work with rescues because they can normally "easily get rid of/adopt out pure bred puppies". The two siblings were left there by what is believed to be a local backyard breeder who for whatever reason did not do dewclaws/tails and wanted to offload the pups. Does not make a lot of sense to me.
> 
> There is a gentleman there looking at this pup right now. I asked the shelter worker if they are making people aware of the intense requirements of a V and she said they are. Let's hope so.
> 
> I will call back in a little while to see if she is still there. If so, I will see if our local pointer rescue will take her if the shelter will allow them to do so.


I've ran into this issue... The shelter would rather keep the easily adoptable dogs (ie young/puppy types) then to pass them along to rescue. Unless they have a dog that comes along that is tougher to adopt out. Such as an older dog. My guess is that it makes them look better as far as numbers go, it is easier to just adopt the dog out and they make whatever money the charge in adoption fees. It's also my guess that they work in volume, and aren't as picky about homes as rescues are. I hope everything works out.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

V-John,

I really hope the shelter is making people aware of what is needed for this girl, but unless they have personal V experience, I somehow doubt they can truly express the dog's needs. It is a no kill shelter thank goodness, but I am certain they would never be as picky as rescue group would. 

Do shelters typically give the dogs to rescues for free? If that is the issue, I will pay her adoption fee to go to rescue if that will get her into the right home.


----------



## v-john

If the rescue has a state license (which Tampa should) then it depends on the shelter. I have a close working relationship with my local shelter and they transfer for free. Others, may charge a small fee, which the rescue should easily take care of. There is one shelter here in Kansas, that does all the vetting, and the spay/neuter and charges 100 bucks. Which is a steal considering the cost of the spay/neuter. We are always happy to pay the transfer fee, and it is usually nominal. 
The only requirement is that (at least here in Ks) shelters are legally required to have the dog spayed/neutered prior to adopting them out. Like you said, shelters have a bit more of a different mindset then rescues. Rescues have the ability to be flexible with their adopts and can hold onto a dog whereas the shelters are dealing with the strictly with the space issue.


----------



## v-john

I called and emailed them, but haven't heard from anyone. I'm sure that they are aware of the pup (hopefully)


----------



## texasred

Found this on the web. It maybe a ad from the breeder before they were dropped off at the shelter. Its the same area.
http://www.breeders.net/detail.php?id=225829


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Dang Texas Red, you beat me to it. I just pulled the same link and was about to post it! My guess from the description is that this is the breeder. I know there has been some internet smack talking about a backyard breeder in Ocala, and I bet this is the gal. On another link on the page, they encourage Christmas pups and mention a designer litter of Vizslas and Brittanys. 

I despise anyone who would bring these babies into the world and then dump them in a shelter. She reduced their price to $250, couldn't get it and I guess did not want to have to feed or vet them anymore. Evil.


----------



## KB87

That ad is disgusting to me. Not sure what this "I'm helping the owner out" business is, but it's pretty easy to see through. Plus, if everyone that sees one is taking a pup home with them (clearly they're not being very specific about owners) then why do you have any puppies left over at this seemingly rock bottom liquidation puppy price?! Clearly they're dedicated to the breed if they're willing to put a deadline of when they need to get rid of their litter by instead of keeping them, developing them and getting them into a safe and proper home. Whoever this "breeder" is needs to give up the ghost on it. Just my two cents. (End rant)

I hope these babies finds homes that understand them and can love them. If I was even remotely close to Florida I'd be spending it picking the pup up instead of at the office. (My fiance is probably thankful we're up in Ohio right now!)


----------



## RubyRoo

If I didn't have a baby on the way, I would have already made the 45 minute drive to Ocala to get this sweet girl. It is breaking my heart seeing this. I know there are a lot of shady breeders in that area and the Tampa Bay Vizsla Club has a great rescue. I hope they can get her as she will find a family very fast.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Just talked to shelter, whomever looked at the pup this morning did not take her or place a hold on her. I am going to try to contact our local pointer rescue and see if they will take her if I sponsor her. Otherwise, I guess my husband and I will be having a conversation about taking her in until we can find her a good home. If so, I will need advice from V-John or anyone else as our girl might have issues and I have not dealt with having two dogs in the past. ???


----------



## FLgatorgirl

RubyRoo--
Do you have direct contact with anyone at TBVR? So far, no one has been able to get a response from them.


----------



## RubyRoo

I just sent another note to them. If I don't hear back today I will reach out to my breeder. Ruby's father's owner is the VP of the Vizsla club and she can get in touch with her. Michelle - who leads up the rescue is normally very responsive so not sure why there has been no response yet. I am always trolling petfinder looking for rescues and she gets them pretty fast.

I'll keep you all posted


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Thanks, just sent a note to Florida Pointer Rescue as well to see if they can help. I volunteered to go pick her up and help pay expenses in rescue. I know the pointer rescue group is small and full of some high need dogs right now, so not sure if they will be able to do it.


----------



## RubyRoo

I decided to not wait and called my breeder and left her a text. She is close with everyone at TBVC so I know she will make it a priority.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Thank you so much RubyRoo. I also emailed a forum member from Orlando that I recalled was having a really hard time finding a pup to see if he is still looking. 

Please keep me posted on what you hear back. Husband is ready to jump in the car and point us towards Ocala if need be, but I would rather get her into rescue if that is possible.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

RubyRoo--

Sounds like Pointer rescue would take her if I go get her and pay her expenses. Hopefully we will hear back from TBVR soon as that might be the better choice for the pup.


----------



## RubyRoo

Ok - still no response back from anyone not even my breeder. Where is everyone today? So strange. I'll keep trying.


----------



## jld640

Trick-or-treating. ;D


----------



## FLgatorgirl

RubyRoo--

Let's give it until tomorrow morning or so and see if you hear back. I could not go get her today anyway, had something come up at work this afternoon and I need to clear details with pointer rescue if they are going to take her in case TBVR is a no go.


----------



## iwant2fish

I tried to call too and got no response


----------



## Laika

I was sent this tonight: A brother & sister in Oakland needing a new home 

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202360780438369&id=1158224180&set=gm.10151973222638699&source=48&__user=1151246740#!/groups/45242628698?view=permalink&id=10151973222638699&ref=m_notif&notif_t=mention&__user=1151246740


----------



## einspänner

I'm sure this guy will have no trouble finding a new home, but I'll post it here anyway. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=751692248181286&set=a.206089802741536.66656.204196386264211&type=1&theater


----------



## KB87

http://fayetteville.craigslist.org/for/4164485807.html

5 month old female V in Pinehurst, NC needs a home! Owner posted that her husband was deployed on short notice and she has twins to care so the dog is not getting the appropriate care. Nothing mentioned about a "rehoming" fee but I'm sure one applies.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Posting another pup in Florida if anyone can help or cross post in other forums or Facebook. She is a young V mix and a foster rescued her from a kill shelter, but the pup is living on a small balcony at the foster's apartment because of issue with her cats. She is desperately trying to find a new foster or forever home. Rescues are not helping because she is not purebred. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...67845331766.2124779.1136280927&type=1&theater


----------



## Darcy1311

Just looking at that beautiful Vizsla makes me so sad, and the phrase Kill shelter is soul destroying, how can we put these wonderful dogs through this....sat here looking at my Darcy asleep on the sofa my little monster doesn't realise how lucky I am to own her :-* ;D


----------



## BFrancs

… thought I share… I just found out about Amazon.smile ( http://smile.amazon.com/about/ref=smi_ge_ul_lm_raas ), it’s a good way to give back especially if you shop on Amazon.com. They donate a portion of your purchase price to your charity. There are about 5 Vizsla Rescue Group listed.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Another Craigslist pup, owners "paid a lot of money for not knowing what we were getting into", have too many dogs and kids, one on the way, etc.... This boy looks so sad sitting outside not knowing why he does not get the attention he needs :'( On the Boise Idaho CL. 

http://boise.craigslist.org/pet/4223412129.html 

UPDATE: Adopted to a great home with much help from a forum member


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Craigslist pup in Kansas City, 15 weeks old, comes with tie out . They are asking $200. 
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pet/4217383934.html

UPDATE: Owners decide to keep the dog, removed Craigslist ad. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Rudy

I JUST SENT MY TEAM AND LADS FROM ****'S CANYON IDAHO TO SAVE THIS RED" 

1-800 SAVETHISRED 

THE CALL OF MERCY IS IN THAN THANKS GATOR GIRL  

THERE NEAR LEWISTON ID. AS WELL RAW WILD AND FREE ALL SUPPORT FARMS AND MATES 

Real Life live action kid"


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Thank you Rudy, I hope your friends can help this pup. I am learning that networking and sharing homeless pups sure makes a difference. I was able to help get three into rescue this week just from my computer. I also donate food and money to rescues when I can. I wish I could do more, it just breaks my heart.


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Gatorgirl, did you all the Kansas City people and ask them about contacting their breeder? At 15 weeks old the breeder can probably rehome the pup in no time.


----------



## v-john

SteelCityDozer said:


> Gatorgirl, did you all the Kansas City people and ask them about contacting their breeder? At 15 weeks old the breeder can probably rehome the pup in no time.


We will contact the people to see if they are interested in turning the dog into rescue. Thanks!


----------



## FLgatorgirl

SteelCityDozer, 

No, but I thought about sending them an email. I will do that now. I didn't do it last night because I took a guess that they were trying to recoup some money which they probably would not get in returning to the breeder. My experience is that most people dumping pups like this on Craigslist are not real concerned about the dog and not really enthusiastic for suggestions that are about the best thing for the DOG, not them. 

Just saw V-John's post while typing my reply, I will let you guys contact them first. I did not forward this one to you last night because I thought it might be out of your area? Hope you can get this little sweet pea.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

V-John,

Don't know if it makes sense, but if these people in Kansas City will only give up the pup for cash and it means him going to your group instead of the first clueless Craigslist person with money---I will pledge $50 towards helping get this pup. Maybe others on the forum could help as well. Just a thought.


----------



## v-john

Thank you for the offer Becky. We usually try to inform them about our group and offer it as an option and then try to work on the Adoption Fee. I guess we will see how that goes... 

Thank you so much though!


----------



## Laika

V-John,

I will add another $50 to FLgatorgirl's pledge for your rescue, if it goes down that way. 

I want to send Rudy around to all these fools for some real, raw, emotion filled education on being a responsible, rational thinking adult 

If my place were bigger I would be on the road to Idaho today. That pic of Loki looking in from the outside breaks my heart :'(


----------



## v-john

Thanks guys. I appreciate the thoughts. We contacted the one in Kansas City, and the owner has decided to keep the pup. I haven't found out specific details yet, but will find out over lunch probably. 

There are two more on craigslist in my area, one for a 3.5 year old and one for a puppy. I think, I know who the puppy breeder is, and sadly, we have taken in two from this breeder in the past that I fostered. 

I've contacted them both to offer us as an option. We have had a influx of dogs come in during this time for some reason. Five, not counting these two.  

I'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## Rudy

Were Trying Lived action Real hard In Idaho for a great loving farm 

I have 5 calls out to the Correct choice For This Great sad Red :-\

He just need some loves and core foods and will be happy pants again 

and abusers of Mates Women or Kids :-[

age 103 Come Get Some and I still travel with insured skills ;D

I love it man SWEAT CLOSE ON THESE CREEPS 

tHE sOUND OF rIBS CRACKING STILL INSPIRES ME ;D

Pop the Popcorn lets Dance for reds 

Real life is so much more fun 

Where do you send the care and donations?

I am in as well 

Give more then you Get


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Beautiful 6 year old male in the Tampa, Florida area. Owners need to rehome, but sounds like they are being very particular which is good. http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/pet/4213445404.html


----------



## Rudy

Outstanding Male


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Great looking male in Windham, Maine. http://maine.craigslist.org/pet/4228453342.html
Seems like a lot of people giving up their dogs this time of year. :'(

UPDATE: Ad deleted, hope he found a great home.


----------



## Rudy

;D


----------



## CatK

I saw one this morning that was linked from facebook, it was originally listed as 'ideal christmas present' but I assume that received a strong  response so was changed.

Seriously considering taking him, but the house is already bursting at the seams with the three of us 

http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classif...an-vizla-puppy-for-sale-stockton-on-tees.html


----------



## Rudy

Give me some time

I have much to do yet 

I will get here all done and volunteer a safe Haven for Reds

I need to check out the permits or whats needed?

We will love them Feed them the Best choices the Globes Got and Protect them each and all

zero will be left out they will be worked out and heat hugs and clean waters and inspected

Will hold each one as long as it takes to save the Beloved Reds

none will be killed 

I need about a month plus to have this all done 

We need more save/Safe havens for Reds

I will do and Give my Best and link all of it as well

We wins 
and Yes I will need a volunteer or 10


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Owners giving up a 10 year old male in California because they are moving!! I just don't understand. 

http://ventura.craigslist.org/pet/4195626600.html


----------



## texasred

That's sad. Its harder to place the older dogs to.
I think they would be a perfect fit for some senior citizens.


----------



## CatK

He sounds like a lovely dog, why would you give up a dog at that point, especially if he is beloved? Very sad.


----------



## einspänner

I'll forward the 10 yr old to a rescue contact I have. 


Update: The rescue was already on it. His name is Nabob and he was imported from Hungary. He's not neutered, so I guess they can't take him maybe because of cost or harder to place. Not sure. He'd also need expensive tests and the owners are unwilling to help with that. The rescue will work on arranging a private deal and there's already been some interest. Fingers crossed he finds his new home soon!

Oh and here is link to the rescue's FB post on this guy with some pics. Please share if you're in that area. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.621362464594418.1073741832.395939320470068&type=1


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Hungarian import in New Mexico. Not doing well with new baby in the house. 
http://vizsla.rescueme.org/NewMexico scroll down to second dog, cannot find a direct link to him. His rescue me id is
13-11-03-00301

Hope it is not annoying that I am posting so much on this thread, but it has already helped a few dogs and my hopes are that we can help more of these precious red babies. Please share information where you can.


----------



## einspänner

FLgatorgirl said:


> Hope it is not annoying that I am posting so much on this thread, but it has already helped a few dogs and my hopes are that we can help more of these precious red babies. Please share information where you can.


I don't think anyone here would be annoyed, just heartbroken that we can't personally adopt them all. Keep it up!


----------



## Rudy

Great work love and support 

You Go Gator Girl ;D

This process I got Your Back don't care what the odds or risks 

Outstanding service For Reds 


Keep pumping it up We need more options 

and some fun for Thrown out Reds :'(

sorry about the stocking cap -22 :-X I did find some odd Vegtables : ;D


----------



## harrigab

Thread stickied


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Young male wirehaired V in Southern California. http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27589115/

It sounds like he is purebred, maybe some of our wirehaired peeps can look at the picture and know for sure. Cutie pie either way.


----------



## MilesMom

Right by my house! Forwarded to a friend who has a wire haired and has been debating getting another!


----------



## FLgatorgirl

MilesMom, that is awesome!! Hope we get a love connection.


----------



## einspänner

Based on his ears he looks like a mix, but his play style in that video is all V. I'll post the link on the WHV facebook page.


----------



## harrigab

I agree einspanner, he doesn't look like a full wire, at least not like any I've seen, his ears are short and he looks too heavy boned. Lovely nonetheless.


----------



## harrigab

it says he's a whv/lab mix.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202093409951839&set=o.350289656917&type=1&theater

Cross posting from another thread on the forum. URGENT 5 month pup in a kill shelter in NC. Needs out by tomorrow. Please share anywhere you can. 

UPDATE: Adopted with a back up foster if the adoption does not work out.


----------



## MilesMom

My friends are working on getting the wire haired V! They have been speaking with the shelter!


----------



## FLgatorgirl

MilesMom, I am so happy to hear that. The power of the internet at work!! Now, if we can find someone in North Carolina by tomorrow afternoon for this poor pup with no time. :'(


----------



## einspänner

A 2.5 yr old male in Boise, free to good home. http://boise.craigslist.org/for/4235772166.html


----------



## CatK

Oh... gorgeous noble face Boise. I hope you get a good home, you look like my boy.


----------



## mswhipple

I'll never understand why anyone would want to get rid of a loving, handsome, young boy like Russel... Only 2-1/2 years old!


----------



## FLgatorgirl

PMing Rudy in case his Idaho crew can take another pup or know someone who can.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

9 month old male in Canoga Park, California. http://www.adoptapet.com/pet/10029568-canoga-park-california-vizsla#.UqzvTVZR2f4.facebook

On another note, the number of purebred Vizsla litters advertised across the US on Craigslist (as cheap as $250) is disturbing. 

UPDATE:Adopted!


----------



## texasred

It shows the Canogo pup has been adopted.



> On another note, the number of purebred Vizsla litters advertised across the US on Craigslist (as cheap as $250) is disturbing


Yes it is.
I doubt any time was spent on researching bloodlines or health clearances. As long as there is uninformed buyers, we will have this problem.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

That was quick from when I came across him. He got circulated a lot on Facebook in the last few days as well. Glad he got a home!


----------



## MilesMom

"Redland" the wire haired pup posted here a few weeks ago will be meeting my friends next Saturday and their wire haired V "Tucker" to see if they get along!


----------



## FLgatorgirl

9 month old female in Lincoln, Nebraska on Craigslist. Please share with any other V related groups you belong to. 

http://lincoln.craigslist.org/pet/4247745606.html


----------



## FLgatorgirl

2 year old female in Nashville, TN on Craigslist. 

https://nashville.craigslist.org/pet/4245254665.html


----------



## FLgatorgirl

3 year old male in Logan, Iowa shelter. I think he is purebred and it is a bad picture. 

http://www.petango.com/Adopt/Dog-Vizsla-Smooth-Haired-21672146

UPDATE: Incoming into foster with Nebraska Vizsla Rescue.


----------



## Rebelbnkr

Just heartbreaking!! I will never understand how people can treat their dogs like an inanimate object and just toss them said when they "become inconvenient". Makes me sick!


----------



## mrmra

Very trendy dogs right now in the cities, I guess. I'd never seen another Vizsla until we bumped into one in Seattle at a big dog park while visiting relatives. But everybody at the city dog park knew what a "Vizsla" was -- as opposed to my home town, where I need to say "like a GSP" a lot or make comparisons to Springers.

Anyway, I think we all know that as dogs become trendy/popular, you see plenty of breeding and plenty of inexpensive litters as people turn a fast buck, and then plenty more of your favorite breed turning up at the shelters. Lots of interesting breed mixes, too. Just bumped into a Vizsla/Whippet this morning at another Seattle dog park.

So it goes. This also forcibly converts anyone who owns a Vizsla into a yuppie/hipster.

Just sayin', you might as well go buy that fancy hat you've been wantin', and a pair of Converse shoes.

I got my pup a hoodie, just to prepare.

Cheers,

-MrMRA-


----------



## einspänner

The longer this thread gets, the sadder I get. Here's a very sweet looking 6 yo male outside of Chico, CA. Free to good home. Another case of not having enough time. Sigh. As much as I love my wire, my next one is going to have to be a rescued smoothie. Just look at his eyes. http://chico.craigslist.org/pet/4248539749.html


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Einspanner,

Yes, it is incredibly sad. It would be much worse with many more dogs if we were dealing with a more popular breed like a lab. However, if everyone on the group that sees these posts would share the information on their Facebook page or in any other social media outlet the are involved in, it is amazing how quickly the word will spread and these pups can find a home. It only takes a minute and it DOES help.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

I've got 2 Vizlas now - one we recently rescued and one we got as a pup. 

Someday when I officially move out to our farm I'll have 4 or 5 of them and help some of these babies out. 

If you have one Vizlas please consider rescuing one of these babies. They are such sweet dogs and would be a fairly "safe" rescue because their personalities are so predictable.


----------



## mswhipple

That is SO true, VB! When I adopted my Willie Boy out of the dog pound, of course he was a complete unknown to me. Knowing about the typical Vizsla temperament, I wasn't concerned. I expected a gentle, loving, playful, protective, hunting dog. He did not disappoint. His house manners were impeccable from the beginning, too. The only thing that might have put someone off is the fact that he's gun shy. But since I am not a hunter, that is really a non-issue. It was meant to be. ;D


----------



## MilesMom

My friends have officially adopted "Redland." He will join their active family complete with another wire haired V. We can't wait to meet him!


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Wooohoooo!!! Internet power at it's finest! Thanks MilesMom for the hookup. So happy for Redland and the new family! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## MilesMom

They are doing great and are so happy to have him home for Christmas! Overall he is submissive and letting their other V be the boss for now, but is enjoying snuggling on the couch, beach time, and being home for good after a YEAR (!!!) in foster care/ shelter.


----------



## MilesMom

FYI: There are two wire haired Vizslas at the Ramona Pet Adoptions (in Southern California). 

I told my friends who just adopted Redland, but of course they have their hands full with 2 dogs now. 

If anyone knows someone/ wants to adopt a wire haired V here is the link (second post on page): 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/460110417412803/


----------



## einspänner

My breeder friend messaged the owner encouraging her to reach out to her breeder is she hasn't already done so and also told her about the WHV Club's rescue program. Hopefully these beautiful dogs will find a new home soon!


----------



## einspänner

Yet another craigslist dog. This time a 5 month old male in northern Kentucky. Daughter is allergic so needs to be rehomed. Kb, can you convince your fiance to bring home this little guy? 

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pet/4263587599.html


----------



## MilesMom

What a cutie!!! Hope he finds a loving and responsible owner!


----------



## einspänner

organicthoughts said:


> I can't believe he is neutered and only 5 months old. What vet would do that to such a baby. Kind of sickening.


Unfortunately I think the answer is a normal one. Let's hope more and more see the light!


----------



## Ksana

I am not buying into "the allergy story" and am also upset this baby was neutered when he was less than five months old. My contract states I need to return my puppy back to the breeder if there are any concerns at all and I wonder why there are so many purebred puppies on the craiglist? I am also not to neuter my baby until he is at least two years old, according to my contract.


----------



## KB87

Ohhh man!!! I've got some convincing to do eins! We just picked up our foster weim on Saturday but I think there's some extra room in the bed 

That pup is a doll! I'm going to email to see what the full story is and see what the rehoming fee is...you know, just to know


----------



## FLgatorgirl

KB87, Let us know what you find out. If you decide to take the pup in, maybe a few members can help with the rehoming fee (myself included). If you can't take him, we need to make sure V-John's group knows about the pup just in case they can help.


----------



## dextersmom

Yes, please do let us know what you find out! We're in KY but I don't think we're ready for a second pup yet.


----------



## mrbnichols

I would take this guy in a heart beat if I could get him here!


----------



## einspänner

mrbnichols said:


> I would take this guy in a heart beat if I could get him here!


Roadtrip!  But if you're really serious, look into Pilots n Paws. They're a network of fosters and pilots that help transport rescue dogs for free.


----------



## mrbnichols

I'm Serious just don't know if the owners would ship him. I have also sent a message to them.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

http://nwga.craigslist.org/pet/4265395945.html

Beautiful 5 year old male in Northwest Georgia. $100 rehoming fee. Sorry I cannot post a pic, I am on my husband's Mac and don't really know how to use it!


----------



## Sail

$100  ... at lest they charge something for the dog... free to home invites all the wrong crowd like dogfighting and dealers.

Would be nicer if they asked more $$$... would go a long way toward keeping the breed safe.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

I agree on the rehoming fees. I just hope they are going to be super selective. Advertising him as a hunting dog concerns me. There are lots of people up here (we are at our cabin in NW Georgia) that "hunt", but many of them are.....hmmm...how do I say this....not the right fit for a precious red bird dog.


----------



## texasred

A good many of the people that run English pointers wouldn't want a Vizsla, so I wouldn't be to worried. They confuse soft on training with being timid, and don't care for the velcro quality.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

I have seen some people up here that are just hard on their dogs. It is very rural in some areas and sometimes the mentality towards dogs is often different (I grew up somewhere similar). I have yet to see any pointers with the locals--lots of **** hounds, beagles, etc. We have seen a few GSPs, Brittanys and Boykins, but they have all been out of town folks.


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Any Western PAers looking for a V or V mix rescue. There's one in the westmoreland county shelter in greensburg.


----------



## KB87

I heard back from the person in Cinci and they mentioned working through their breeder to find a home. It sounds weird to me to post on CL but utilize the help of your breeder, but what do I know? They have a potential home that currently has a V and will be doing a home visit. If that goes well they will be getting the dog.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

2 Wirehaired boys from Facebook: 
Two beautiful 6 year old wire-haired boys in Ramona, CA (near San Diego) need to be re-homed. Reposting this from another site to hopefully help them find a home together. Owner is looking to rehome due to a "change in circumstance" ... I don't know anything about the situation, just re-posting in the hope that they can find a good home together. Read through for owner contact info at the end.

"They are 6 years old, have been neutered and are not up to date on shots. They are healthy, active and yet good tempered/easy going. They live in a fenced area and are let out in the am and pm to run fenced acreage. If a gate is open, they will venture further...They have experience with other types of animals (horses, goats, pigs...) and have welcomed other dogs to stay/visit (from Chihuahuas to other large breed/mixes). They understand basic commands,enjoy exploring the property, chasing wild critters, taking a quick dip on the first step in the pool and one enjoys playing fetch. They both are great family dogs and proven well mannered around little kids. They are gentle, have great dispositions and enjoy attention/affection. Would pass up a meal for the "time of day"....Whether it's a human hand or a comb, you'll have to be able to use both hands at the same time or one of them will nudge you... Hoping to find these two another happy place to be." Gina 760-239-1491 or [email protected]


----------



## KB87

http://cedarrapids.craigslist.org/pet/4272994680.html

This handsome guy was posted on CL. The owners don't have time for him any longer and are looking to rehome. They got him as a rehome so this would be at least his 3rd home  I've already emailed this guy to see if he would entertain the idea of surrendering his V to rescue and already have a sponsor who would help pay for the $150 rehoming fee (if the guy is adamant about the fee) to get him into a rescue to ensure he finds a proper home. Although it's a bit of a hike between Grand Rapids and Cleveland, if this owner would let a rescue take him and we could get him to Cleveland my fiance and I would foster this fine boy.

VJohn, I know this is more Iowa Vizsla Rescue's territory, but do you know if anyone has contacted this owner? I don't want this poor guy to keep getting bounced around at all. 2 times is enough already- he needs stability for the rest of his life.


----------



## KB87

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pet/4277246924.html

Scout from Cinci has been re-listed. Apparently the new family didn't work out. They want $650 for him and have listed a number of requirements for the future owner.


----------



## v-john

KB87 said:


> http://cedarrapids.craigslist.org/pet/4272994680.html
> 
> This handsome guy was posted on CL. The owners don't have time for him any longer and are looking to rehome. They got him as a rehome so this would be at least his 3rd home  I've already emailed this guy to see if he would entertain the idea of surrendering his V to rescue and already have a sponsor who would help pay for the $150 rehoming fee (if the guy is adamant about the fee) to get him into a rescue to ensure he finds a proper home. Although it's a bit of a hike between Grand Rapids and Cleveland, if this owner would let a rescue take him and we could get him to Cleveland my fiance and I would foster this fine boy.
> 
> VJohn, I know this is more Iowa Vizsla Rescue's territory, but do you know if anyone has contacted this owner? I don't want this poor guy to keep getting bounced around at all. 2 times is enough already- he needs stability for the rest of his life.


I'll contact them and see what I can find out. Thanks!


----------



## v-john

KB,

I contacted the Iowa/Nebraska coordinator and she said that they had contacted the folks last week, and no one that has emailed or called them has heard back from them.

"Saw it last week, they want to place posted on the page but no one who has emailed or called has heard back from them yet... Thanks!"


----------



## KB87

I emailed and texted the owner. I haven't heard a word at all either. Ugh.

All anyone can do is try. Thank you for looking into it! Hopefully you hear from this owner.


----------



## Emily1970

I had contacted a similar organization when I had found Chuck on the internet. It took 4 weeks or more before we got any response. Once we got the response though we had him in less than a day.


----------



## Laika

Just came across these two in Texas.

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...6.204196386264211&source=46&__user=1151246740


----------



## Vizsla Baby

OMG did you read the Cedar Rapids listing? They are chaining this poor dog in the yard!!

Have a xl kennel that is included.
Leash
Collar
[shadow=red,left]Chain for yard if I can get it out of the ground.[/shadow]


----------



## candi30

We are always looking for rescues around us. 
If anyone ever sees any V's in need of rescue in the Toronto area please let me know. 

Thanks
Chris


----------



## einspänner

There's what looks to be a Wirehaired V in an Ohio shelter. Can anyone help her? Is there a vizsla or pointer rescue in Ohio? 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28174748/


----------



## KB87

Eins, that's about 2 hours from us so I'll keep an eye on it. The dog seems to be on the smaller side so I'm thinking it's more terrier than anything. I'll also let the Ohio V Rescue know.

Yesterday I put our hat in to help foster a younger male weim for the rescue we just fostered through. Then shortly after that I had a woman (no idea who she is or where she got my info) sent me a message on facebook about a weim she found that she couldn't hang onto. She was able to get a weim rescue to take him in so that is handled. Then a little later in the night a friend of mine from HS contacted me that her mom had found a vizsla. It turns out that the dog was found right near my mom's house. (My mom has sworn that she's seen a V wandering on their street and even almost hit it so it makes sense). Of course the dog didn't have a collar/tags, none of the houses around the area claimed him, and no one has reported him missing. Today the woman who found him is going to take him to scan for a microchip and hopefully be able to find his owner that way, or maybe the vet will know who he is. If not, I'll be picking him up and hanging onto him until we have a chance to look for his owner a bit more. I've been told he's very friendly, has a great temperament and seems well trained. We'll see what happens with the microchip today and if he can get returned to his owner. This is the picture of him that I was sent.

I think I'm officially addicted to rescue


----------



## einspänner

KB87 said:


> Eins, that's about 2 hours from us so I'll keep an eye on it. The dog seems to be on the smaller side so I'm thinking it's more terrier than anything. I'll also let the Ohio V Rescue know.


Thanks, KB! Yeah you're right, I didn't pay attention to the size. The color is off too, but there's just something about that expression. A breeder friend of mine in MI is looking into her as well. I'm not sure how well organized the WHV club's rescue program is. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed for the found Vizsla.


----------



## Melissa_DT

candi30 said:


> We are always looking for rescues around us.
> If anyone ever sees any V's in need of rescue in the Toronto area please let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


It's not quite Toronto, but here is an elderly Vizsla looking for a home. 

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-to-give-or-donate-Vizsla-looking-for-nice-home-W0QQAdIdZ557074221


----------



## Melissa_DT

There is also a young pup up for rehoming as well near the GTA:

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-dogs-puppies-for-sale-Selling-Vizsla-Male-Puppy-W0QQAdIdZ557809149


----------



## einspänner

Melissa_DT said:


> candi30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are always looking for rescues around us.
> If anyone ever sees any V's in need of rescue in the Toronto area please let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> It's not quite Toronto, but here is an elderly Vizsla looking for a home.
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-to-give-or-donate-Vizsla-looking-for-nice-home-W0QQAdIdZ557074221
Click to expand...

How do you get rid of a 12 year old dog? :'(


----------



## Kafka

einspänner said:


> Melissa_DT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candi30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are always looking for rescues around us.
> If anyone ever sees any V's in need of rescue in the Toronto area please let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> It's not quite Toronto, but here is an elderly Vizsla looking for a home.
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-to-give-or-donate-Vizsla-looking-for-nice-home-W0QQAdIdZ557074221
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you get rid of a 12 year old dog? :'(
Click to expand...


This makes me so sad :'(
I really hope she'll find a loving home.


----------



## Melissa_DT

einspänner said:


> Melissa_DT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candi30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are always looking for rescues around us.
> If anyone ever sees any V's in need of rescue in the Toronto area please let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> It's not quite Toronto, but here is an elderly Vizsla looking for a home.
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-to-give-or-donate-Vizsla-looking-for-nice-home-W0QQAdIdZ557074221
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you get rid of a 12 year old dog? :'(
Click to expand...

I know, I was wondering the same thing! I am not in a position to be able to take on another dog right now as I already have 2 living with me, but I hope someone can offer her a good home to live out the rest of her life. Poor thing


----------



## KB87

KB87 said:


> We'll see what happens with the microchip today and if he can get returned to his owner.


This guy has been returned home!


----------



## KB87

https://www.facebook.com/MissionWeimaranerRescue/posts/720623384615659:0

Mission Weimaraner Rescue in Southern California has taken in a 3 year old male V. He was originally listed as a weimaraner in the shelter with no picture and this how they came across him. He is reported as being good with other dogs. He is neutered.


----------



## KB87

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28250389/

This guy is listed as a vizsla/coonhound mix and is pulling on my heartstrings like none other! He's beautiful! Anyone in the NY area that would consider bringing him into their home?


----------



## Darcy1311

Now he is to cute...come on someone rescue him....


----------



## texasred

Looks like he may be part Redbone.


----------



## mswhipple

Yeah, he is a beautiful dog!!


----------



## Melissa_DT

Here is an adorable 5 year old girl in need of a new home in the Ottawa area:

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-dog...-home-wanted-for-my-Vizsla-W0QQAdIdZ559065770

as well, the elderly Vizsla I posted a few days ago in the GTA area is still looking for a home 

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-to-...zsla-looking-for-nice-home-W0QQAdIdZ559491746


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Another Kansas pup on Craigslist. I PMd V-John to see if Midwest V rescue can help.

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pet/4289806577.html


----------



## v-john

FLgatorgirl said:


> Another Kansas pup on Craigslist. I PMd V-John to see if Midwest V rescue can help.
> 
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pet/4289806577.html


Thanks Becky! I have called them twice and left message but haven't received a call back.


----------



## v-john

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...078218775.1073741869.152876678058553&refid=13

This dog looks to me like a purebred vizsla, if thats dirt on his face and an undocked tail.
Any of you guys in the Brooklyn area that can help?


----------



## KB87

V-John said:


> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...078218775.1073741869.152876678058553&refid=13
> 
> This dog looks to me like a purebred vizsla, if thats dirt on his face and an undocked tail.
> Any of you guys in the Brooklyn area that can help?


I tagged the coordinator (Debra) for New Hope Vizslas so she sees it.

Update: Long Island Vizsla has been contacted on this guy. I've offered to foster him if that's the limitation with him. Hopefully he will safely get out of there ASAP!!


----------



## v-john

Sounds like he has been scheduled to be pulled, pending neuter, so that's great!


----------



## mlg1900

New Hope Rescue Vizsla has two older Vizslas. 

I am so surprised Storm the 10 year old has not been adopted yet. Foster care since September and great with other dogs and kids. But chases cats. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.592474744151266.1073741833.114203798645032&type=1



And new post from today. An older female Vizsla with separation and storm anxiety. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.653515981380475.1073741843.114203798645032&type=1


----------



## MilesMom

The 2 wire haired Vizslas in Ramona CA still need homes too! They are featured on Ramona Pet Adoptions. 

Info:
"They are 6 years old, have been neutered and are not up to date on shots. They are healthy, active and yet good tempered/easy going. They live in a fenced area and are let out in the am and pm to run fenced acreage. If a gate is open, they will venture further...They have experience with other types of animals (horses, goats, pigs...) and have welcomed other dogs to stay/visit (from Chihuahuas to other large breed/mixes). They understand basic commands,enjoy exploring the property, chasing wild critters, taking a quick dip on the first step in the pool and one enjoys playing fetch. They both are great family dogs and proven well mannered around little kids. They are gentle, have great dispositions and enjoy attention/affection. Would pass up a meal for the "time of day"....Whether it's a human hand or a comb, you'll have to be able to use both hands at the same time or one of them will nudge you... Hoping to find these two another happy place to be." Gina 760-239-1491 or [email protected]


----------



## FLgatorgirl

1 1/2 year old male in Mt. Vernon, Washington. Sounds like an awesome boy, family had some changes not allowing enough time to exercise him properly. http://skagit.craigslist.org/pet/4282896023.html


----------



## FLgatorgirl

2 year old pretty girl in Nashville still looking for a good home. 
https://nashville.craigslist.org/pet/4245254665.html


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Male in Dallas, Texas from Rescue Me website.

Eli is a one year old, purebred Vizsla. He lives with adults and two other dogs. Eli has a sensitive stomach, since the parrvo vaccine. He eats dry food and is doing well. Has an occasional flare up. My husband has injured his back, three weeks ago. I am unable to care for everyone. Eli needs a very active family, high energy, outdoor going family. He has not been around young children, due to his illness, as a puppy and then our family situation. He is loving, knows his commands- still deciding if he will answer the commands, all the time. He is a funny, loving pup. Beautiful. I will text pics.

Adoption Fee: $300 Animal Location:

Dallas County Dallas, TX MAP IT!


Contact: 
Patricia Sanderford 214-755-5768


----------



## mlg1900

Just saw this senior Vizsla on petfinder today. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28400604/


----------



## Vizsla Baby

I just sent a message about this girl to the Carolina Vizsla rescue folks. I pray they can help her. Poor baby looks so scared.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

The Vizsla page on Facebook said she is getting pulled today and going to a permanent home.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

I just heard from the Carolina Rescue people, looks like she's going to a good home in Virginia! Great outcome for her!


----------



## einspänner

MilesMom said:


> The 2 wire haired Vizslas in Ramona CA still need homes too! They are featured on Ramona Pet Adoptions.
> 
> Info:
> "They are 6 years old, have been neutered and are not up to date on shots. They are healthy, active and yet good tempered/easy going. They live in a fenced area and are let out in the am and pm to run fenced acreage. If a gate is open, they will venture further...They have experience with other types of animals (horses, goats, pigs...) and have welcomed other dogs to stay/visit (from Chihuahuas to other large breed/mixes). They understand basic commands,enjoy exploring the property, chasing wild critters, taking a quick dip on the first step in the pool and one enjoys playing fetch. They both are great family dogs and proven well mannered around little kids. They are gentle, have great dispositions and enjoy attention/affection. Would pass up a meal for the "time of day"....Whether it's a human hand or a comb, you'll have to be able to use both hands at the same time or one of them will nudge you... Hoping to find these two another happy place to be." Gina 760-239-1491 or [email protected]


I can't believe these two haven't found a home yet! Their owner has health issues and is losing her ranch. Just heard from their future foster mom that SoCal V Rescue has a pilot that will fly them anywhere in the States pending application approval. So even if you're not in California these two sweeties can be yours. I wish I had the space and money for them!


----------



## VictoriaW

I just came over here to post about these boys. They must be perfect for someone!


----------



## FLgatorgirl

From Facebook:

Beautiful V mix in Georgia shelter ... if you are interested please email [email protected] ... she will pull him with a dedicated foster. This is urgent, he is in a kill shelter, out date is Wednesday


----------



## mswhipple

Hope someone in or near Georgia will step up and help! He doesn't look like a mix to me. He's very handsome! Poor guy has just had some bad luck, apparently!!


----------



## Vizsla Baby

I passed this on to the Atlanta Vizsla rescue. Does anyone know what city he is in? Georgia is a big place.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Vizsla Baby,

Vizsla rescue is aware of this dog but will not pull it because it is definitely a mix. One of the rescue folks went to look at it and said it is crossed with either lab or golden. She has offered to pull it herself (not as V rescue), but must have a foster or permanent home lined up. She has health issues and can no longer foster at all.

Dog is in Columbus, GA at animal control.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

FLgatorgirl said:


> ...
> Dog is in Columbus, GA at animal control.


It's not shown on the Adoptable Dogs list:
http://www.columbusga.org/PublicWorks/Animal_Control/dogs/

One way or another, it's safe (hopefully).

Bob


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

FLgatorgirl said:


> Vizsla rescue ... will not pull it because it is definitely a mix. ...


Picky, picky <G>. He is more Vizsla than 99% of the dogs that are called "Vizsla mix" on PetFinder. And Vizsla enough for me - if he wasn't an 18 drive away, I'd be interested.

Bob


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Bob,
I believe he is not on the list because he is being "held" for the person I mentioned from Facebook in hopes that she can coordinate a foster home or get him into another rescue. From the latest Facebook posts, someone has offered to foster, but no one has responded yet that this is a sure thing. Until details are solidly confirmed, he is not safe. 

I agree he looks more V than the vast majority of what is listed as a V on Petfinder, etc. Unfortunately, I think it is rare for a lot of breed specific rescues to have the resources to take in a mix. 

Maybe this link will work if the settings on FB are public:

https://www.facebook.com/LadyAirson...0&total_comments=24&notif_t=photo_album_reply


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

FLgatorgirl said:


> Bob,
> ... I think it is rare for a lot of breed specific rescues to have the resources to take in a mix.
> 
> Maybe this link will work if the settings on FB are public: ...


Gator-girl, thanks for the clarification & the link. Since the pictures only show his head, his body, coat, etc could give away his mix-ness.

It must be tough making the pure/mix call when you know it could be a life or death situation.

Bob


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Bob--

Bless the hearts of all of the people in rescue, I cannot fathom how hard their job must be. I would want to take all of them, but I know that is not realistic. 

This guy in Georgia is beautiful and looks like a V with a heavier coat ;D. I bet his temperament is fabulous if he is as appears and mixed with either lab or golden. I hope someone steps up soon.


----------



## MeandMy3

Hello - if anybody is in the Fargo, ND area, her is a 12 week old little guy - just pulled from the pound this weekend.
https://toolkit.rescuegroups.org/javascript/v2.0/template1?animalID=6593941&key=yFeytnxJ


----------



## FLgatorgirl

WTH? How does a 12 week old end up in the pound?!! People suck.


----------



## MeandMy3

FLGatorgirl - I agree! The rescue thinks it is probably someone who got a cute little puppy for Christmas and then realized the work involved. Dumb! If my house wasn't at its limit, I'd scoop him up in a heart beat! However, with two labs and a vizsla, and pups on the way, not an option. At least I know he is safe in the rescue.


----------



## texasred

The good news he will probably get to go to his forever home early in his life. His time spent with people that didn't have time for him was short.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Gorgeous young male in Miami, FL on Craigslist. http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pet/4300196267.html


----------



## MeandMy3

Little Boone in Fargo is already at his trial adoption home.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Wisconsin Craigslist pup 10 weeks old. :-\ Precious and I think the white gives him character. 

http://madison.craigslist.org/pet/4320817763.html


----------



## mswhipple

WOW! What a sweet looking puppy!!


----------



## KB87

The author deleted the posting. I wonder if they found a home?


----------



## KB87

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/for/4326306471.html

16 month old male in Minneapolis looking for a new home. It looks as though the owner is keeping their other vizsla but rehoming the younger one. Grr...


----------



## CatK

I wish more of these were in the UK, although it's probably best that they're not...

Such sweet sad faces. I hope they all get the best homes next time round.


----------



## redbirddog

For any Hawaiian HVF members:

_There are 8 yr old vizslas brother (Pono) and sister (Kiwi) that need to be re-homed in Hawaii.

Both are neutered and used to living indoors. They are microchipped and have no known health issues except for a benign fatty lump on Pono's hip. They are OK with older children and cats.They are medium active and like to lounge. They are large vizslas with undocked tails.They are both sweet and cuddly. They do not need to be adopted together. They know basic commands but they have no recall, Their owner lost her home and had to move to an apartment that won't take dogs.If you
have any contacts in HI that may be interested in adopting these guys please contact me.
_-- 
Kay Ingle
Vizsla Rescue Haven
www.vizslarescuehaven.org
Vizsla Home Page
www.vizsladogs.com


----------



## OttosMama

Lucy (vizsla mix) needs a good V home!

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...01024845766&set=pcb.708085769235578&source=49


----------



## SeqViz

This Vizsla/lab mix posting was shared on a Vizsla Facebook group page -- 

IZSLA MIX- 4 YEARS YOUNG AND DUE TO BE EUTHANIZED***
PLEASE SHARE WIDELY---HER LIFE DEPENDS ON IT
ALBANY NY- CONTACT her advocate at *[email protected]*
MUST GO TO A HOME WITH ANOTHER DOG- NO CATS
Lucy, 4 year young female vizsla mix- The owner of Lucy got another puppy, who did not like Lucy- he then dumped Lucy on his grandparents, who have neither the financial means or ability to care for her. They are trying to do the right thing and find a home for her, however if a home cannot be found, she will be euthanized. Please share her story, and let's find Lucy her angel.
As per the grandparents: Lucy came to live with us last October. Lucy is a four year old Vizsla-Lab mix who is a wonderful girl, looking for a permanent home with an active family. Lucy wants and loves companionship and she needs lots of exercise (as all Vizslas do). She is also a gentle mannered, affectionate and sensitive girl. Over the past couple months we have come to love Lucy and enjoy her company, but we don’t have the experience, time, or space that Lucy really wants and needs. So, it’s with great sadness that we are looking to place her with an active, loving, individual, couple or family where she will be happy.


----------



## einspänner

SeqViz said:


> The owner of Lucy got another puppy, who did not like Lucy- he then dumped Lucy on his grandparents, who have neither the financial means or ability to care for her.


How people can be so irresponsible and heartless is beyond me. Hope Lucy finds a home where she'll be appreciated.


----------



## OttosMama

Brother and sister from New Zealand - 7 years old - need a home 😢

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10152637798314129&id=561824128

Short video attached to the link 

*****UPDATE****** I just found out these two found a home! 😃


----------



## SeqViz

Hi, this was shared on Facebook Vizsla group pages (Texas I believe):

Caper, she's a sweet 7 yr old girl who is in need of a new home. Caper is spayed, up to date on shots, crate trained, likes to ride in the car. Caper will do best as an "only dog" in a home without small kids. She will benefit from humans who have previous Vizsla experience. Caper is currently in the DFW area. Please email me at [email protected] for more information. Thanks everyone!


----------



## SeqViz

Please note the brother/sister Vizsla's originally from New Zealand but now in Hawaii listed below are the same dogs. They have been re-homed.


----------



## mlwindc

Senior vizsla in DC needs home. http://vizsla.rescueme.org/DC

My heart breaks....


----------



## MilesMom

That makes me want to cry :'( 

Can't imaging giving up our boys at that age (or any age)! Poor guy


----------



## mlwindc

Yes miles mom. I wish I could give him a home, but we just can't right now.


----------



## SeqViz

The Conestoga Vizsla Club who handles this area has been emailed about the senior Vizsla in Washington, DC and I am sure they will pull him from the shelter.


----------



## OttosMama

Heartbreaking is right 😢


----------



## texasred

Does anyone follow Vizslamentés on facebook?
They are doing such a wonderful job with rescues.


----------



## SeqViz

It never ends. :'( Here's another posting from a family looking for someone to adopt their two Vizslas currently in Wisconsin as they now have a baby. You can view pictures of them on the Vizsla International Facebook page or at : https://www.facebook.com/WVRC.vets



> These beautiful Viszlas are looking for a home. Their owner recently had a baby and the dogs are not getting along with the new addition. They need a home with adults only and they would prefer to keep them together as a pair. Eva (left) is 8 and Zsa Zsa (right) is 9. They are both not spayed as they were originally going to breed the dogs. If you or anyone you know is looking for wonderful pets, they could be your forever friends! If interested, please send an email: [email protected]. Thank you!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

SeqViz said:


> ... You can view pictures of them on the Vizsla International Facebook page. ...


That is a "Closed" group. I have requested membership, but that might take a while.

Where are the dogs? That makes a little difference.


----------



## SeqViz

Here is a link I found to their location in Wisconsin: https://www.facebook.com/WVRC.vets Just scroll down their page.

Update: 3/12/14 I emailed the Wisconsin Vizsla Rescue who said they would reach out to this vet referral service who has these two.


----------



## SeqViz

Here's a Vizsla mix in Flushing, NY: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28699320/

Update: 3/12/14, I emailed New Hope Vizsla Rescue; while NY is out of their area, they did post her on their Facebook page and some interest has already been expressed on there.


----------



## KB87

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28714878/

Charlottesville, VA- Lance is listed as a vizsla mix, but he looks a lot like a V to me! He's got a full tail (and maybe cherry eye- it's hard to tell) but from the one and only picture of him he does look like a V to me!


----------



## einspänner

Two males in a shelter in Iowa. Is there an Iowa vizsla rescue?

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28607767/
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28607806/


----------



## Chaos911

http://iowavizslarescue.homestead.com/AvailableDogs.html

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Iowa-Vizsla-Rescue/137231636573

I know nothing about them.


----------



## v-john

I do, They are good people. I have worked with them before.Leanne does a great job. 
I'll pass along this info...


----------



## einspänner

Thanks for the links Chaos911. They've already posted these guys on their FB page, saying the shelter wants to place them directly. 

Thanks for your help V-John!


----------



## SeqViz

Here's one that will make you cry if you read is story. An ~10 year old 3-legged Vizsla named Jake saved from a high kill shelter who needs a forever home. He is now available from Pets Without Partners in Redding, California. Here's their Facebook page link: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Pets-Without-Partners/192420534133946]
http://www.petswithoutpartners.org/

I emailed the Vizsla Club of Northern CA to see if they would consider helping Jake find a forever home. Let's hope!


----------



## OttosMama

SeqViz said:


> Here's one that will make you cry if you read is story. An ~10 year old 3-legged Vizsla named Jake saved from a high kill shelter who needs a forever home. He is now available from Pets Without Partners in Redding, California. Here's their Facebook page link: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Pets-Without-Partners/192420534133946]
> http://www.petswithoutpartners.org/
> 
> I emailed the Vizsla Club of Northern CA to see if they would consider helping Jake find a forever home. Let's hope!


Here's his picture. 😢 What a beautiful dog! You can find his link under their photos.


----------



## CrazyCash

Oh no - I'm going to have to keep an eye on this guy! You know I'm a sucker for a three legged dog and he's within driving distance to me... So happy that he has a loving foster and it sounds like he'll be available in about a week after his surgery. I hope that someone snatches him up, but if not - I already have a lefty at home, I might need a righty to balance things out


----------



## texasred

CrazyCash
You would have to buy a bigger bed. 

Three dogs and one person can sleep comfortably on a king size bed, but don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## CrazyCash

Good call - I'd definitely need a bigger bed! My two have taken over and just leave me a little sliver of the bed - three and I might just move into the dog beds that never seem to get used


----------



## KB87

Do it, Crazy Cash!! I'm in love with that boy from across the country!

Omaha, NE
This boy has found himself in the humane society. Not a lot of details on the site yet but calling them may fix that.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28751696/


----------



## KB87

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28766353/

Rowdy is in Ontario. He's a 5 year wirehaired vizsla boy whose previous owner died and is now looking for a new home. He has stay 1 dysplasia and arthritis, but he sounds like a fabulous boy from his desciption.


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Since some of you are so good at coordinating Vs in need with V rescues/foster...do you ever use zoomthelist.com ? You can use the top search and just type in vizsla and it searches ALL of Craigslist. Seems to work to me.


----------



## SeqViz

SeqViz said:


> Please note the brother/sister Vizsla's originally from New Zealand but now in Hawaii listed below are the same dogs. They have been re-homed.


I thought perhaps some of you might appreciate a pic of the adoption of these two older Vs since they had so much Facebook time.


----------



## MilesMom

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/for/4343183335.html


ATTN Socal people!

I've already contacted the rescue as well.


----------



## mlwindc

I am practically foaming at the mouth...


----------



## SeqViz

There is an 8 year old Vizsla in an Eastern Nebraska shelter that you can view at this link: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Iowa-Vizsla-Rescue/137231636573

Here's the quote from the Facebook page: 

_Here is a photo of the 8 yo male that was dumped at a shelter last week... He just sits and shakes in his run, so we really need help with him. He seems like a very nice dogs otherwise... gets along with other dogs, and likes people, he just is scared in the shelter. He is in Eastern Nebraska... anyone who can help out with him?_

He is *NOT* with Iowa Vizsla Rescue, but in a shelter in Nebraska -- NHS in Omaha. Here's hoping someone can pull him and place him in foster or adopt him. He is not doing well sheltered in a noisy environment.

V-JOHN can you help? What states do you cover? I can't tell from Midwest Vizsla website.










Thanks.


----------



## v-john

That is Iowa/Nebraska's area. I'm not sure why they haven't pulled him yet but they are aware of him. We cover Kansas, and Missouri. I just got a really nice bitch in to foster, she's awesome. I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## KB87

SeqViz said:


> There is an 8 year old Vizsla in an Eastern Nebraska shelter that you can view at this link: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Iowa-Vizsla-Rescue/137231636573
> 
> Here's the quote from the Facebook page:
> 
> _Here is a photo of the 8 yo male that was dumped at a shelter last week... He just sits and shakes in his run, so we really need help with him. He seems like a very nice dogs otherwise... gets along with other dogs, and likes people, he just is scared in the shelter. He is in Eastern Nebraska... anyone who can help out with him?_
> 
> He is *NOT* with Iowa Vizsla Rescue, but in a shelter in Nebraska -- NHS in Omaha. Here's hoping someone can pull him and place him in foster or adopt him. He is not doing well sheltered in a noisy environment.
> 
> V-JOHN can you help? What states do you cover? I can't tell from Midwest Vizsla website.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> [/quote]
> 
> I'm 99.9% sure this is the same boy (they were calling him Duke) that I posted a link to above. The petfinder link is no longer active for him for some reason though...


----------



## SeqViz

KB87 said:


> SeqViz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an 8 year old Vizsla in an Eastern Nebraska shelter that you can view at this link: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Iowa-Vizsla-Rescue/137231636573
> 
> Here's the quote from the Facebook page:
> 
> _Here is a photo of the 8 yo male that was dumped at a shelter last week... He just sits and shakes in his run, so we really need help with him. He seems like a very nice dogs otherwise... gets along with other dogs, and likes people, he just is scared in the shelter. He is in Eastern Nebraska... anyone who can help out with him?_
> 
> He is *NOT* with Iowa Vizsla Rescue, but in a shelter in Nebraska -- NHS in Omaha. Here's hoping someone can pull him and place him in foster or adopt him. He is not doing well sheltered in a noisy environment.
> 
> V-JOHN can you help? What states do you cover? I can't tell from Midwest Vizsla website.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> [/quote]
> 
> I'm 99.9% sure this is the same boy (they were calling him Duke) that I posted a link to above. The petfinder link is no longer active for him for some reason though...
> [/quote]
> 
> Here is this morning's update: Iowa Vizsla Rescue stated on their Facebook picture: "Folks we are communicating with the shelter about him. He is not up for adoption with them... We need him in a foster home first. We have had a few people offer to help, so the shelter is doing further evaluations today so we know more about him. Do not contact other rescues about him as they are already aware. Transport is not an option at this time, but thank you for all the offers from far away. We will post updates as we know more."
Click to expand...


----------



## emilycn

Here's an 8 m.o. posted on instagram this morning


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Not sure if these have already been shared. 

Florida

Vizsla Puppy (Plantation)

Looking to rehome a Vizsla puppy 11.5 months-She is completely housebroken-loves long walks-very playful,friendly,loving;yet,she is a protective watchdog-Amber color,brown nose,yellow eyes-All shots,deworming done;she is totally healthy-Included are some toys(her favs), & her food & snacks-Adoption fee $250.00-Thank you

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/pet/4352373575.html

Arkansas

Male Vizsla

He is registered with the AKC, micro chipped and up to date on all vaccinations. He has been neutered. He was in obedience training for 10 months. Comes with food (Blue Buffalo), wire kennel, bed, toys and collars. DOB is 2/12/11. Very beautiful and friendly. Does well with young children and cats. Would do well in a farm setting where he is able to run free or with someone who is pretty active. He is very active. He is mostly an indoor dog (house trained). He has never been trained to be a bird dog but has been able to catch birds. Rehoming fee of $150.00.

http://fortsmith.craigslist.org/pet/4369279385.html


----------



## CrazyCash

Update on the three legged senior in CA - he's been adopted!!!! I was keeping an eye on this guy - just in case he didn't find a home, but it looks like he has a new forever home - so happy for him!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Pets-Without-Partners/192420534133946#!/192420534133946/photos/a.212029865506346.57333.192420534133946/695037597205568/?type=1&theater


----------



## KB87

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28777670/

Aloha, OR-
This baby isn't purebred, but she is about the cutest thing I've seen all day! I would guess she's probably a GSP/Vizsla mix. The description says she's good with other dogs and has basic obedience. She sounds pretty perfect to me!!


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Two year old beautiful female near Atlanta in rescue. http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28740272/


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

FLgatorgirl said:


> Two year old beautiful female near Atlanta in rescue. http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28740272/


Oh,oh ... I want her! If only she wasn't 16 hours away and "We only adopt to families in the Atlanta-North GA area"


----------



## einspänner

Bob, it can't hurt to ask! Usually they'll want to do a home visit, but you could ask if a V rescue in your area could do one for them. With your experience, they'd be lucky to place her with you.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Don't worry about the Vizsla in Atlanta, we got our dog from this Atlanta Vizsla & Weimaraner Rescue. 

They take wonderful care of their fosters and love them like their own! They will find her a fantastic home if they haven't already.


----------



## jcarli00

My family has a 3yr old female Vizsla (Gracie) and she is a wonderful, loving dog! The problem is that we are so busy with 2 kids that Gracie doesn't get the attention she deserves. We live in Louisville and are looking to get her into a home where she is well taken care of. Please let me know how I can proceed to getting her adopted!

Best Regards,

JC


----------



## KB87

jcarli00 said:


> My family has a 3yr old female Vizsla (Gracie) and she is a wonderful, loving dog! The problem is that we are so busy with 2 kids that Gracie doesn't get the attention she deserves. We live in Louisville and are looking to get her into a home where she is well taken care of. Please let me know how I can proceed to getting her adopted!
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> JC


I'm sending you a private message regarding this.


----------



## KB87

Kokomo, IN- 3 year old male needs home! Due to divorce this V needs a new home. The individual who has him now cannot keep him and humane society would not take him. If new home is not found the dog will be put down. Not sure if ok with kids. Does have resource guarding issues. Was told he came from a breeder in Iowa. (Could not get pictures- the man who listed Cooper isn't good with technology). I've been emailing the owner all day and having trouble getting much info, likely due to the guy's difficulties with technology. I hate to see a dog put down due to the owner's decisions!

vizsla.rescueme.org/Indiana


----------



## Laika

KB87 said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28777670/
> 
> Aloha, OR-
> This baby isn't purebred, but she is about the cutest thing I've seen all day! I would guess she's probably a GSP/Vizsla mix. The description says she's good with other dogs and has basic obedience. She sounds pretty perfect to me!!


I was checking this out, and it indicates she has been adopted!


----------



## KB87

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28886928/

Traverse City, MI-
Young neutered male V available.


----------



## KB87

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28906782/

This little lady is listed as a mix in a Florida shelter but she looks purebred to me in the one picture they have up of her. Anyone in the area?


----------



## FLgatorgirl

KB87--
I am out of town down in the Everglades with little to no cell signal or internet. Can someone contact Tampa Bay Vizsla Rescue? I will contact my local pointer rescue group to see if they can help, but they just got totally overwhelmed with rescues from a hoarding situation. 

Looks purebred to me as well.


----------



## KB87

The little honey in FL has a euth date of April 10th. There are tons of people pushing the Florida rescue to get her. Praying that happens! This is the exact reason I cannot stand southern shelters- she's barely been there and is now has a clock on her. So ridiculous and disheartening!

She is also listed as 34 lbs so she must be teeny tiny or needs one **** of a batch of satin balls. So **** sad.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

KB87,

I am assuming that Tampa Bay V Rescue has been contacted? Hope they respond as I know last time myself and like 4 other forum members tried to get in contact with them regarding a purebred pup in a kill shelter in Ocala and no one ever responded. That was to emails, FB messages and phone calls. Very disappointing and hard to understand. I understand most rescues are entirely volunteer run, but to not respond at all seems odd. 

I will try Pointer Rescue again.


----------



## KB87

Multiple posts have been made to their Facebook by individuals. I have emailed. This far no response.


----------



## einspänner

Is anyone down there able to pull her? If they could do that and meet me in Brunswick, GA (halfway point between Orlando and Charleston) I could foster her. Maybe the Atlanta rescue or the vizsla club of the Carolinas could help place her.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

If I can get her from Orlando to Jacksonville could someone take her from Jacksonville to Brunswick to meet up with Einspanner? I am out of town and would have to see if the shelter would hold her with payment or whatever until Friday or Saturday. 

Still hoping we will hear back from Tampa V Rescue or my local pointer rescue. I would think the less she gets bounced around, the better.


----------



## einspänner

I just joined the Vizsla International group on FB and it looks like a lady from the Jacksonville area will go get her on Wednesday and foster her.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Einspanner--

That is awesome news. I was ready to cut my vacation short if necessary to head back to central Florida early. Can you maybe message the person from Jax and kind of keep up with the situation in case we need a back up plan?


----------



## einspänner

Absolutely! I'll PM you if anything changes.


----------



## dextersmom

Awfully sweet looking little girl in Maryland, they say she's a mix...

http://www.petharbor.com/pet.asp?uaid=PGEO.A404086


----------



## KB87

Eau Claire, WI - This 10 year old female was surrendered to a shelter by her owner because she's gotten older and has developed some fear to loud noises. The shelter suggests no children. (She could probably use a loving, patient owner too!)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28937032/


----------



## einspänner

Update on Honey in Florida. Assuming no one adopts her it looks like I'll get to foster her after all! The lady I mentioned earlier will get her from the shelter after her spay surgery and bring her up to me in a couple weeks. I found some more pictures of her on the shelter's facebook page. She's definitely purebred and loves her frisbee. If anyone is interested let me know! hint hint Bob. I'll bring her out to the SE meetup this month.


----------



## redbirddog

Great job with Honey. The Yahoo group Vizsla Talk is also working on finding Honey a home. 

The internet at it's best is connecting caring people to dogs in trouble.

Well done and hope Honey has a forever home soon. Sweet looking girl.

RBD


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Einspanner--

My friends at Florida Pointer Rescue put a rescue hold on her to keep her safe. Even though they are at capacity because of a puppy mill bust and a hoarding case, they said they would make room for Honey if needed. In the meantime, it looks like Tampa Bay V Rescue saw all of the multiple pleas for help and are also considering Honey. Pointer Rescue said they would remove their hold if Tampa Bay can take her, but wanted to place the hold to be sure she was safe.

So, it looks like Honey has three options at this point which is better than what she had yesterday!!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

Einspanner - good for you!

It's incomprehensible how a dog like that can end up in a kill shelter!! She is beautiful in the latest pictures (one has to be careful about assuming that she has a temperament to match).

Her status still seems somewhat uncertain - not whether she will be saved, but by whom. Does the hold mean that Florida Pointer Rescue has control?

We are DEFINITELY interested! Would you like copies of the 6 or so applications that I've filled out? <G> Charleston being 14 hours away doesn't seem as far as it used to.

As RBD said, this is a great example of the power of the internet.

Bob


----------



## texasred

einspänner said:


> I just joined the Vizsla International group on FB and it looks like a lady from the Jacksonville area will go get her on Wednesday and foster her.


You don't know how happy I was to see this post last Sunday.
My mind had been telling me "You can't let the shelter put her down."
I had already looked up the mileage , and was looking up a friends # that lives in Florida when I saw the post.
Thank you. Thank you. 
My family would have been irritated with me for a day or two, if I had left town.
Plumber's tunneling underneath the slab of the house to fix a broken drain pipe, and my daughter was flying into the airport today.


----------



## einspänner

TexasRed said:


> einspänner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just joined the Vizsla International group on FB and it looks like a lady from the Jacksonville area will go get her on Wednesday and foster her.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know how happy I was to see this post last Sunday.
> My mind had been telling me "You can't let the shelter put her down."
> I had already looked up the mileage , and was looking up a friends # that lives in Florida when I saw the post.
> Thank you. Thank you.
> My family would have been irritated with me for a day or two, if I had left town.
> Plumber's tunneling underneath the slab of the house to fix a broken drain pipe, and my daughter was flying into the airport today.
Click to expand...

Yeah it's strange how quickly these faces take over our hearts and make us willing to do crazy things. At first I was bit worried about the logistics of fostering her and finding her a home, and now I'm sad I might not get to foster her after all. Just waiting to hear back from the Pointer rescue now. 

Update: Florida Pointer Rescue is pulling Honey tomorrow! As excited as I was to have two crazy red dogs for awhile, this is definitely for the best, especially since I may have been tempted to keep her!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

einspänner said:


> ... especially since I may have been tempted to keep her!


Hey ... I thought I had dibs <G>

Bob


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Sweet little Honey in Florida is doing great. She looks so much better in this picture from today. I will stop by Florida Pointer Rescue's adoption event on Saturday and get more details, but I am so glad she is safe. I knew FPR was beyond full when I asked if they could take Honey. They recently took in a bunch of pups from a 60 dog hoarding case and some puppy mill rescues. Because I know they run entirely on donations, I pledged $100 to help with Honey's expenses if they were able to help her. If anyone else can spare even $5, I know it will be most appreciated and go to a great cause. These ladies do so much with so little and besides taking in all kinds of pointers regardless of health, etc, they also take in a lot of death row dogs. Here is a link to their Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/floridapointerrescue . There is a button at top to donate via PayPal (mailing address listed also) or you can donate dog food from their Amazon wishlist. 

If anyone is interested in adopting Honey, Pilots and Paws might be an option for transport.


----------



## texasred

She sure sounds like a sweetheart.

From FPR page.
Meet Honey our petite little Vizsla fresh out of Orange County Animal Services, she is so cute, so sweet, and so tiny. She loves everyone, is housebroken, crate trained, utd on shots, michrochipped, good with other dogs, loves to play fetch, walks well on a leash, just a little sweetie.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

organicthoughts said:


> Bob,
> 
> You should jump on this. Honey looks perfect


She does indeed. Her temperament sounds as good as she looks. In fact, at one point it looked like einspänner was going to be fostering her and I would apply for her. But that was Charleston & this is Tampa - just too far (20 hours), even as impatient as I am.

I'm sure that she will adopted in a flash and with a long line of "suitors".

Bob


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Honey is going to a V. home in Georgia. I just stopped in to speak with the gals at Florida Pointer Rescue. They had about a dozen people interested, but I am glad they chose a V. home for her.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Pretty girl in Texas. http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28959124/


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Another Florida dog. 9 year old male with a sweet sugar face. He was dumped in a kill facility. Tampa Bay V Rescue and Pointer Rescue have both been messaged on Facebook. Hoping one of them can step up and take this boy.

http://www.petango.com/Adopt/Dog-Vizsla-Smooth-Haired-22346651


----------



## OttosMama

Attention Bob:

http://m.petfinder.com/petdetail/28...reed=Vizsla&age=Young&gender=&size=&offset=25

This dog is listed as a purebred V puppy in Boston, MA. His coat and ears are throwing me off a bit but could be the pictures.. definitely worth a look!


----------



## aron20

Really sad , wish all will be well for the,,,,


----------



## dextersmom

Beautiful boy in Michigan.

"Cooper is a 5yr old neutered male looking for his perfect forever home! He is a great dog but needs a home with no children (they make him very nervous), no cats or male dogs. He is house broken, crate trained and had some obedience training."

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28819724/


----------



## KB87

Beautiful 7 year old female in San Andreas, CA shelter
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29070453/


----------



## texasred

Oh my gosh, she's gorgeous.


----------



## SeqViz

Here's the link: http://bgky.craigslist.org/pet/4440232945.html

Emailed Kentucky Vizsla rescue contact; contact is 'on it.'


----------



## SeqViz

Two Vizsla's on Vizsla Facebook group page:  https://www.facebook.com/groups/45242628698/permalink/10152380911993699/

Rescue contacts messaged.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Male in a shelter in Phoenix, AZ. Listed as a mix. 

http://www.petharbor.com/pet.asp?uaid=MRCP.A3452764


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

14 mo intact male - Southbridge, MA. Listed by owner, I think. Being given up because he's too rough for 3 yo daughter.

http://vizsla.rescueme.org/Massachusetts

I've emailed Nancy Tarbox (VCCNE rescue)


----------



## mswhipple

Poor Zook! This kind of situation is so troubling. Animal Planet has a show called "Dogs 101" that has been available for a long time now, with a segment featuring the Vizsla. It specifically states: "Not necessarily great with real young children." So now Zook has to pay the price by being banished from his family. So sad.

http://www.animalplanet.com/tv-shows/dogs-101/videos/vizsla.htm


----------



## v-john

mswhipple said:


> Poor Zook! This kind of situation is so troubling. Animal Planet has a show called "Dogs 101" that has been available for a long time now, with a segment featuring the Vizsla. It specifically states: "Not necessarily great with real young children." So now Zook has to pay the price by being banished from his family. So sad.
> 
> http://www.animalplanet.com/tv-shows/dogs-101/videos/vizsla.htm


I would like to think it's a positive by putting Zook in a home that can understand his needs properly. So, let's look at this as a positive!


----------



## mswhipple

Oh, I know you're right, V-John! It could be so much worse. I tend to think of dogs as having the intelligence of a human toddler. Then I think of how confusing it would be to pluck a three-year-old toddler from his home and plop him down somewhere new. But you are absolutely right... In the long run, Zook will be better off.


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Female in MI posted on Craigslist. She's on the small side at 32 lbs which although under standard is a GREAT size (our female is 34 lbs). 

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/pas/4472952741.html


----------



## SteelCityDozer

A white faced male also in MI posted on Craigslist. 

http://saginaw.craigslist.org/pet/4509189137.html

And a female on MN

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/pet/4492768154.html

This rehoming stuff is out of control. Way too many Vs needing homes.


----------



## SteelCityDozer

I don't know where Wausau is but there a male there. 

http://wausau.craigslist.org/for/4487950228.html


----------



## KB87

I'm waiting on a call back from the dog in Saginaw's owner right now. Talked to him this AM and the plan is to bring him into the rescue I work with. Once we pick him up I'll get some pictures up of him and some info. He sounds like a sweetheart.

I'll pass along the gal in MN to some rescue people.


----------



## KB87

SteelCityDozer said:


> Female in MI posted on Craigslist. She's on the small side at 32 lbs which although under standard is a GREAT size (our female is 34 lbs).
> 
> https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/pas/4472952741.html


This gal's owners are no longer rehoming her- their landlord reconsidered the dog policy and are allowing her to stay there. Turns out she's likely related to my boy too.


----------



## mlwindc

There is a three year old neutered male coming available in North Carolina.

Long story short, the pup shares the same lines as Wilson (our dog) and the owners are returning him to their breeder because they just don't have time to care for him and give him the needs. I believe they are backyard breeders - they have a pair of dogs that they have bred a few times but they aren't professional breeders. Their pair are home dogs. The sire is an excellent hunter and does guided hunts (has for some very fancy NASCAR drivers too). 

Wilson, our dog, is a healthy, happy 65 year old male. He is 18 months and has the best temperament of any V I have ever met. Seriously. He's good with dogs, kids, people, everyone. Not a whole lot of anxiety issues that I hear are common with other V's and so far, perfectly healthy. He also has an extremely good nose for hunting and excellent drive. And, not to toot my pup's horns, but he is extremely fast and athletic. I know all vizslas are fast, but Wilson seems to have a bigger frame than most vizslas (he's very tall) and our trainer has said he runs at least 30 mph chasing after the four wheeler.

I do not know a whole lot about the 3 year old male that is available, except that he is going back to the breeder soon and he has not been trained to hunt. He's a family dog.

If you may be interested, feel free to PM me and I can see about getting you in touch with the breeder.


----------



## Janders

While I don't have time for another dog right now (we do hope to get another one someday), this story interests me because we got our puppy in NC from a breeder whose sire dog hunted with a NASCAR driver. Was the sire's name Rusty? The dam's name was Shuggy?


----------



## mlwindc

Janders said:


> While I don't have time for another dog right now (we do hope to get another one someday), this story interests me because we got our puppy in NC from a breeder whose sire dog hunted with a NASCAR driver. Was the sire's name Rusty? The dam's name was Shuggy?



YES!!!! That's our Wilson's mama and papa! Where are you located? We are in DC


----------



## Janders

We are in Alleghany County, NC. Northwestern NC. Gus is now 5 months old. He is a wonderful, wonderful puppy. Very sociable and easy going. What a small world. When you said NASCAR I thought maybe we were thinking of the same breeders. I wish I had time for another dog but just don't right now.


----------



## mlwindc

Wilson is the same way. Super friendly, super sweet. We have a full house (of humans + one dog)... trust me, if I wasn't expecting #2 (kid), I would probably be lobbying hard for this three year old. I'm a bit surprised to hear they have had this many litters in recent years... I thought they only bred every few years. Oh well, nothing I can do about it, and their dogs are wonderful.


----------



## tknafox2

mlwindc... since your dog is a pup, having an older dog may be a real benefit , and save you time and energy, not cost it. Older dogs are really good puppy sitters, and playmates. They will ware themselves out while you go on about your normal duties, and the keep each other company when you need to be away. 
Maybe it is providence... :


----------



## KB87

Found V in Long Beach, California. Currently being held by Animal Care. If owner does not claim then available for adoption 7/12
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29675654/


----------



## einspänner

2 Vs in a shelter in Little Falls, MN. 

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29680206

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29680218


----------



## MeandMy3

Both of the pictures of the pups in Little Falls, MN have been removed. I hope that means they found a new home. Our lake place is about 20 miles away from there. My house is overflowing, but it was tempting to go look.


----------



## KB87

Both pups have been pulled and are in permanent homes!


----------



## SeqViz

Hoping someone can foster or adopt this poor senior V who is currently crated 12 hours/day. 

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29879378/

There has been no luck so far with Facebook postings.


----------



## einspänner

A very handsome, 6yr old male wirehair available in the UK through Vizslamentés. Apparently he has a great pedigree, so I'm not sure how he ended up at this rescue. 

https://www.facebook.com/Vizslament...2979212810595/597503647024815/?type=1&theater


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Beautiful Lola in New Mexico needs a new home. Her owner did all of his research on Vizslas, but has now found himself in changing circumstances that do not allow for Lola to have everything she needs. He is asking a rehoming fee of $600, very negotiable to an awesome V family. I believe he truly understands she needs to go to a V experienced home. Here is what I know about her from the owner's email to me: Lola is about 18 months old.

-I purchased her from a private breeder in Roswell, NM.

-Her annual shots are due (distemper, parvo) and I plan on getting them in the next few days.

-Lola is spayed.

-She had struvite crystals from a UTI as a puppy and is on CD prescription diet as a result.

-She is both potty and crate trained.

-Lola has been around kitties, kids, and her little brother Harvey (Chihuahua). She is very energetic and playful and doesn't always realize her size and strength but has never shown aggression.

-She LOVES to play with other dogs.

-Lola seems pretty unshakable for the most part. Unfortunately, she almost died from ingesting foreign objects that required removal through surgery. Despite this traumatic event, she is as healthy and active as ever.

Here is the link to his ad:http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/grd/4640675617.html Let me know if you cannot get through.


----------



## dextersmom

Two strays apparently found in Texas...? I would think someone is terribly missing these two!

http://vizsla.rescueme.org/Texas


----------



## texasred

dextersmom said:


> Two strays apparently found in Texas...? I would think someone is terribly missing these two!
> 
> http://vizsla.rescueme.org/Texas


The two dogs are chipped, but no luck so far in getting in contact with the owners.
They have been picked up by animal control, and are now in a shelter.
I sent a email to the Texas vizsla rescue. If a foster home is not available, I've offered to pull the dogs for them.


----------



## dextersmom

dextersmom said:


> Two strays apparently found in Texas...? I would think someone is terribly missing these two!
> 
> http://vizsla.rescueme.org/Texas


Owner has been found. Yay!


----------



## texasred

I was hoping the owners would be found.
We already have one crazy dog lady on the forum, and I didn't want to steal her title.


----------



## MeandMy3

TR...are you talking about me?


----------



## texasred

MeandMy3 said:


> TR...are you talking about me?


Maybe


----------



## Element

Hello there,
This one is tugging on my heart strings real bad. This is the shelter we adopted Element at. This is not a "no kill" shelter. I know she is not a pure bred (with the black nose), however I do not believe there is pit in this dog either. Element was listed as Lab/retriever, this shelter has no vets or techs that help out at all, so they guess.
This dog has got to be related to Element, picked up same area, same animal control and looks like a twin. This was our first Vizsla and we are still trying hard to keep up with her energy and mood swings (ps, we learned some great tips from a behaviorist - will share on another forum) - I don't think we have the room, strength or energy for another one.
This little one is located in Lapeer, MI - same story line as ours, so she is prob a lil older than what the are saying and she's prob not spayed. Would love for this girl to find a good home. Please pass onto any Vizsla lovers in the area.
http://www.adoptapet.com/pet/120211...ver&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=SearchSaver


----------



## dextersmom

V in need of rehoming (posted on Craigslist in MA)... didn't someone mention they were looking for a rescue out east?

(Does say she doesn't get along well with other dogs.)

http://southcoast.craigslist.org/pet/4838105449.html


----------



## MomofMany

I am looking to adopt/purchase a Longhair Vizsla puppy! I just love the look of them! I am located in Pennsylvania, USA. Anybody know where one is available--male/female?????


----------



## Eddiemoto

Vizsla for rehoming posted to the Norfolk VA Craigslist. If someone is interested, I will do whatever I can to find this poor little 13 week puppy a home. 


https://norfolk.craigslist.org/for/4932955720.html


----------



## mommaofalot

Sending the word out on this sweet boy... We live close to Virginia and one of my husbands friends is looking into buying a V so maybe that will work out. Trying to get my husband to let me rescue him but I don't think that's going to happen but I am going to keep trying!!

edit to say: That post was from a month ago... I wonder if that is the pup toadnmeme saved


----------



## Eddiemoto

I haven't been able to get a reply.


----------



## Rbka

> edit to say: That post was from a month ago... I wonder if that is the pup toadnmeme saved


Good eye! the blue collar seems the same.... could've been the one they adopted!
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,32857.msg237545.html#msg237545
https://norfolk.craigslist.org/for/4932955720.html


----------



## einspänner

This handsome 15 month male HWV is available for adoption in the UK from Vizslamentes. They say he's well mannered with a sweet temperament. 
https://www.facebook.com/Vizslament...73131.272979212810595/708662415908937/?type=1


----------



## toadnmeme

Just now seeing this thread! I don't know why I couldn't find it earlier Mommaofalot!

Yes, Peet is the 13 week old puppy in Norfolk we adopted. We got him a few hours after the owner posted him.  He's 5 months now and he and his brother from another mother, Ripley, are doing great!


----------



## toadnmeme

Saw this one on Facebook, don't know if the rescue society is involved.


----------



## texasred

Update: Lorelei went to a furever home.

Lorelei is a 9 yr old vizsla looking for a forever home after her owner died. She is in very good health with perhaps a bit of age-related arthritis in her hips. She is VERY low energy and loves to lay around as well as have fun. *She would be great in any home and could easily be left alone at home during work hours.* She is spayed and micro-chipped and her shots are up to date. She is housebroken and has great manners. She is good with other dogs. Lorelei is in the East Bay are of No CA. If you are interested in adopting her please contact VCNC rescue at [email protected]


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

Central Mass.
<quote>
Beautiful pure breed Vizsla. She is sweet and gentle and loves children and to interact with other dogs. Perfectly house trained, obedient and well adjusted. She is a spirited, active, playful, high energy 8 yr. old with no medical issues. She is from a loving environment where the owner is no longer able to care for her.
</quote>

http://vizsla.rescueme.org/Massachusetts


----------



## mommaofalot

http://newhopevizslarescue.com/index.php/2015/05/23/roxy-and-levi/ such a sad story... wish I could save them


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

Beautiful male in Hamilton, ON:
http://vizsla.rescueme.org/ca?15-10-25-00415#1

Not much info, but there is a contact email address.


----------



## ajcoholic

Bob said:


> Beautiful male in Hamilton, ON:
> http://vizsla.rescueme.org/ca?15-10-25-00415#1
> 
> Not much info, but there is a contact email address.


Ive been looking at that posting a lot since your post/message.

It appears he found a new home, as the listing is down. I wish I could have adopted him!


----------



## cuddlebuglove

At the SPCA in Pasadena, CA there was a Vizsla puppy mix number A390253 listed. My cell phone does not allow me to cut and paste links well, but this is the major information that I can give. Please get the word out so the puppy won't be eliminated. Thank you


----------



## texasred

Here is the link to his information.
http://www.adoptapet.com/pet/14524625-pasadena-california-vizsla-mix

I know his picture and info is on some of the vizsla FB pages.
It would be hard to tell if he is a mix without seeing him in person.
With foster homes being in short supply at this time of year, I believe they are hoping he gets adopted straight from the shelter, and does not need a foster.


----------



## Ksana

Starving Vizsla showed up in Walmart (Brighton, Tennessee) begging for food:

http://www.examiner.com/article/sta...nd-walmart-begging-for-food-at-subway-counter


----------



## dextersmom

Ksana said:


> Starving Vizsla showed up in Walmart (Brighton, Tennessee) begging for food:
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/sta...nd-walmart-begging-for-food-at-subway-counter


I believe this sweet sugar face was claimed by owner! They said the pool guy let her out!


----------



## Ksana

I believe this sweet sugar face was claimed by owner! They said the pool guy let her out!
[/quote]
Thanks for sharing the great news!


----------



## rudolph

http://vizsla.rescueme.org/Michigan

I'm already maxed out in terms of permanent animals in my home right now, but would be willing to pick up/foster short term if it would facilitate placement.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

Pure V in Tewksbury Massachusetts ("Gronk"):
http://vizsla.rescueme.org/Massachusetts

On the face of it he looks like he has a problem with aggression, but the basis for concluding that seems a bit shallow. It may be that all he needs is the right owner to give him leadership. I'm reminded of the situation with our Charlie - he was given up because he bit, but he has shown none of that with us. I was ready to take Gronk as a foster, but my wife says no.

Tewksbury is only 1/2 an hour from me, so I would be willing to help if somebody was interested. E.g., meet him for a first hand impression.

I emailed Nancy Tarbox (VCCNE's rescue person), but got no response.

Bob

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEhKziX3rz8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlspSIlv2yQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=331q2I_-u9s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09Ia9NCe55g


----------



## einspänner

There is a 9 year old, neutered male Wirehaired Vizsla, in Michigan available for adoption. 

Thanks!

Post from facebook below.

"Just wanting to get word out now... but I will be posting photos and profile soon, for a 9 yr old Wirehaired Vizsla needing rehoming. He is neutered, will be up to date on vaccines, gets along with other dogs. If you happen to know of someone who would be interested in a senior dog, have them get in touch with me. Serious inquiries only! I dont care to be bothered with anyone just wanting to know "who" this dog is, or who his breeder is. I am already in touch with his breeder, who is helping with this placement. Folks can reach me here on FB, or can email me at [email protected]. There will be a small adoption fee.More info will follow as soon as I get his photos/profile. Watch for postings here and on my website as well. Feel free to share. Update* Just added his photos.. see album named "Oswald", or latest post on timeline."


----------



## pippylongstocking

Let's hope he isn't waiting too long for his new home. He looks adorable.  xx


----------



## einspänner

4 year old, neutered male in Ontario.










https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail...l+media&utm_source=facebook&utm_content=found


----------



## 1stVizsla

Wow, great dogs and great place to let folks know about them! I would take one in a heartbeat if I hadn't just gotten my pup. Maybe in the future though, older dogs are so much easier for me to work with and such a joy  !


----------



## texasred

This senior is in a county shelter. From her picture she looks to be a vizsla mix. Most of our breed rescues are full with purebred vizslas. I'm going to go see her in the morning. If she appears to be mostly vizsla, I will pull her from the shelter, using my own money. But I may need the forums help finding her a forever home. I don't think our seniors should be in a animal shelter.


----------



## cuddlebuglove

Thank you for your rescuing such a grand elder. Will you need to take her to your own Vet before you bring her home?

Please keep us posted about her.

I am too choked up to even think ... I just know that she will be safe under your experienced and loving care.


----------



## texasred

She did have a hold on her yesterday, but they did not show up to get her. So she may, or may not be already spoken for when I get to the shelter. Either way is fine with me, as I will know she has been pulled, and in a home.

I always have my vet check any new dog. The shelter doesn't open till 10, and its a hour and a half drive. Not sure I can get back to my side of town for my vet to check her today. Never dealt with this shelter, but some others do a okay vet check, and update immunizations before letting dogs go.


----------



## cuddlebuglove

Got my fingers crossed that you will get her. Please let us know; many heartfelt thanks.


----------



## texasred

I have her. She's curled up on the couch next to me.


----------



## cuddlebuglove

TexasRed said:


> I have her. She's curled up on the couch next to me.



What else can I say BUT HIP, HIP, HOORAY! ;D 

Will she need a Senior dog food? Or did the shelter let you know what they fed her so you can wean her off gently and onto the good stuff. Thank Heavens that the grand Lady is in an experienced and loving forever home!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

TexasRed said:


> I have her. She's curled up on the couch next to me.


Attagirl! Guard your heart - you said that you intend to foster her till a permanent home is found, but "foster failure" is real. Right, KB87?

Bob


----------



## KB87

Amen, Bob! Those seniors find a way into your heart real quick. And before you know it, they're permanent additions. Just ask Kravitz 



Bob said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have her. She's curled up on the couch next to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Attagirl! Guard your heart - you said that you intend to foster her till a permanent home is found, but "foster failure" is real. Right, KB87?
> 
> Bob
Click to expand...


----------



## texasred

I've heard it can take a long time to place a senior, and would think a senior mix could take even longer. 
So if she is still with me this time next year, I've got a good excuse. 
In the mean time I don't think she's stressing over it.


----------



## v-john

Hey guys, meet Flora. I'm fostering her for Iowa/Nebraska Vizsla rescue. She is an absolute doll, but doesn't know how to be a dog yet, and may have a fear of men. I believe she was used as a brood bitch for most of her life, and her owners were supposed to be getting out of the breed. Who knows on that aspect, but she came in with Keegan. I fostered Flora, and Keegan, I believe is still looking for a foster home. He might have one. She is extremely fearful, so I carry her outside and carry her back inside. We will get there, but she will take some time. Yesterday was a big step in the right direction when she came out of her crate voluntarily to hang out with all of us in the living room. 
She isn't adoptable yet. But we will get there.


----------



## v-john

Couple more pictures. The second picture is her eating a cheese puff. Not sure she knew what to do with it at first.


----------



## texasred

I saw when both were brought into rescue.
I hope Keegan gets a foster soon. 
They do so much better when they can be in a home setting.
Wish he wasn't so far away from me.


----------



## v-john

texasred said:


> I saw when both were brought into rescue.
> I hope Keegan gets a foster soon.
> They do so much better when they can be in a home setting.
> Wish he wasn't so far away from me.


Keegan is going to a foster this weekend.


----------



## einspänner

Passing along information on this boy in need of a new home, a relative of Scout's. 

2.5 y.o., Male, Wirehaired Vizsla, has had extensive training, including some field, located in S. California, needs home without children. You can read more and see photos and videos at the link. 

https://www.facebook.com/zekesnewhome/?fref=ts


----------



## 2Vizslas

Hello!
I live in Louisville, KY and was at our locally owned pet supply store today buying chew toys for our 2 V's. This pet supply store also has an outpost adoption center for the Humane Assoc. Anyway, my children had to go look at the dogs -of course- (which is honestly heart wrenching for me, so I always abstain). Today though, they came running to me to tell me there was a Vizsla in one of the pens (more like solitary confinement cell). I walked over to check and sure enough, there was the sweetest face sitting there staring at me. She was so sad and pitiful - it absolutely broke my heart. Her story (per the humane society worker) is that the family had a very young (toddler) child, who started messing with the dog while she was eating. The dog reacted and, of course... now lives at the shelter. She has been there since early June. They will not adopt to a home with children under 12 or other dogs because evidently she has some lingering issues surrounding her food and eating with other critters (2 or 4 legged) around. She is a beautiful girl, pure-bred and 3 years old - sweet, sweet face. Her name is Elsa. I wanted to get the word out in case anyone local or semi-local was in the market for adopting a new furry V friend. If I didn't have 2 children under 12 and 2 young V's, I would adopt her myself. I'm not above fibbing just to get her out of there, but I just don't have space for a 3rd dog - especially not knowing how she'd react around my other 2. I'm attaching photos and information about her. 

She is at the Springhurst Feeder's Supply/Humane Association in Louisville, KY. (502)425-5486

https://www.kyhumane.org/adoptable-dog-details?pet_id=31378047&pet_name=Elsa


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

Link didn't work, so I changed it to one that I had verified & it doesn't work either. Cut-and-paste works. 

The HVF site is shortening the link & putting "..." in the middle. Support has been notified.


----------



## tknafox2

einspänner said:


> Passing along information on this boy in need of a new home, a relative of Scout's.
> 
> 2.5 y.o., Male, Wirehaired Vizsla, has had extensive training, including some field, located in S. California, needs home without children. You can read more and see photos and videos at the link.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/zekesnewhome/?fref=ts


This boy is ADOPTED!! This is my sweet new LOVE!! We are all getting on just fine... Zeke, Pearl and Max...:big-grin


----------

